#   >  Inverted-V

## Pinn

Inv V.  15   50   30 .   ,  ,     .     .   15    ,       ( ,   ???),     .      ?

----------


## Pinn

Inverted V 80,40M.         ?    .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ?       ?


    -       .    .             ,    400 . 5 , 4        10     .     12   100  . ,   80   150 ,       10  ,    InvV.

----------

.     .     50    90 .

http://rumine.donbass.com/~us3iat/US3IAT.html

----------


## ur0gt

> ,       .


http://rumine.donbass.com/~us3iat/ra..._iv/ant_iv.htm

----------

ua4sz

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> *Peter Pychtin*
> 
>      .    (    - -)    .


         5     InvV. 
     ,        .

----------


## Pinn

Inverted V 80m   19,4m   40m   9,9m.
         ?

----------

RK3KR, UR7IF

----------

5        .
  .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## Nick-UA4UBJ

2 ,
   50 ,    1 , 
  ,      -140,  ,  .
  ,        ,   20-25%    (   -140)  5-6 ,      :Smile:  
   60 ,   12-13 .      -  10  +  12,5 .      ,   ...

----------


## Pinn

,     ,    .    ? , , .  Inverted V 5    (15)-  - (3) - 12.  80 -20  40 -10 (   )  50 . ,      ?   ,  .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,     ,    .    ? , , .  Inverted V 5    (15)-  - (3) - 12.  80 -20  40 -10 (   )  50 . ,      ?   ,  .


 Balun c    -  InvV     .

----------

gera, ua6lcn

----------


## ua9ocb

16    ,   IV    .  40     1,05   .  80  1,05  3.530 ,    20      SSB .     .
   6 .    . 73!

----------


## Set-up

!

 , -      .   : ,   ,     ! .

!

,     ?

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

! 

  .     . , 73!

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,   .          (  )   ?


 .             .

----------


## ua5aa

> .     .     50    90 .
> 
> http://rumine.donbass.com/~us3iat/US3IAT.html


... , -    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,   !      !  !!!             ,   (  ) -    ...

----------


## ua5aa

...,  ,     20   IV  80.     ,       ,   20-      .       IV  40   20.     IV  20, -            (    QTH  ,     .  :

 ......20 ..................  ..........2,1 dbi.................  ............5,5 dbi
........18 ..................  ..........2,2 dbi.................  ...........5,0 dbi
.........15 ..................  .........2,1 dbi.................  ............4,0 dbi
.........10 ..................  ..........1,0 dbi.................  ...........3,2 dbi

 ,      ,   -   ,      0 dbi/
       IV:
-  12 
-      3,5 
-     100 .
-   3,680  (=1,12, R=52 , J=0)
-     =1,5.....160 ,  . 2,0....350 
-        (16 .  , L=450 )...(  , -    -          -...).
           ,            30 . (   ).       .  .

----------


## ua5aa

...-   ...
...-   ,   ,     ""  
....     

           1 .   .             ,     - ..     .
      .

----------

,   .
1.   ,   ,           -     . 
2.       , ,    .
3. .     ,   .
4.   -    ,  ,  ,   (  ),        .

----------

,
    .     ,    ,   .
	B = I x N x k ,         
	I  
	N-  
	K- ,      

Kpfmller, K., Kohn, G., Theoretische Elektrotechnik und Elektronik, Eine Einfhrung, Springer, 16., vollst. neu bearb. u. aktualisierte Aufl., 2005, ISBN 3-540-20792-9 
Von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetische_Flussdichte

----------


## ew1mm

> 5        .
>   .


     ?
     80 ?

, LZ2ZK :"
*       1000 . 
  3.5 MHz    
  45 uH ()".*
C    .
EW1MM.

----------


## ua5aa

> 1.   ,   ,           -     . 
> 2.       , ,    .
> 3. .     ,   .
> 4.   -    ,  ,  ,   (  ),        .


1.   ,      RG-58        .(16 .  10  15003 "" 400)
2.     ,     .
3.   ...        ( , , "" ???)
4.      ...      /    ,    .....
4.

----------

*to* ,   , - ,   ,   .  k     ,         .    ,    ,  ,         .
*to UA3ASR:*      ,    -  .       Z           .       Kurt- DL4SEE    CQ DL 11-2004.
         ,  . ,     -    ,  ,     ,     .
73!

----------


## ua5aa

....    .
       -"   " ,            .  15   ,        !!     .             ...

----------


## ua5aa

...     (    )   -       ...

----------


## ua5aa

> - http://www.cqham.ru/ant_pat.htm
>    MFJ 259.     . 
> -     4   .


.... ,     ,    3-          ,       , ..   /       ,  .

----------


## ua5aa

> ...       (12)    80- -  2 ,  40  20 .  "" , -330  "", ,      "".
>  ...


... , - !

 :   (     )  12 (  10,5 +2  ) - 3  3,5, 7  14 .       40 ., -     .          -274 (3+4)        .
  RG-58 A\U,  28.     -330.  ,   ,        :
  -  3,65 .....27,12 
  -  7,05 .....28,085
  -  14,2 .....27,88 , -     28,     .
    ,  "" \ ,       :

  - 3,5 .......F.=3,68  0 , Z=47 +J0 , SWR=1,11,     = 1,5 ....120 
    - 7 ........F.= 7,047 , Z=50+j0 , SWR= 1,03,    =1,5......180 
     - 14 .....F.= 14, 240  (        :? ), Z= 52-j0 , SWR= 1,15,    =1,5......360 .

      21,450 ,      21,300  = 1,4,     27   ,     28, 400     2.
      ,    ,     -  3, 5  15    ,      , ..     .
  .
 ,   ,               ,     14 .
 ,      ,    .   -   -     !  :Smile:  .        ,        ...

----------


## WT2J

prosto paru linkov.

http://www.k7mem.150m.com/Electronic...erted_vee.html
http://web.ukonline.co.uk/g3ldo/bya_errata.htm

http://www.ozgear.com.au/balun/ToroidalBalunKits.htm

http://www.w3pie.org/antenna.htm


http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx...os/balun91.htm

http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx...dinvertedv.htm

----------

UR7IF

----------


## ua5aa

> prosto paru linkov....


  ,     ,      ...
              "  .

              ...         ...   .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,        . 
>           16     ,  15 ,  50    80.
>   :       ,   ,       ?
> .


     16-   (      ),   5-    .  15  ,  IV  80  40 ,   ,        15-20       - 2   .     ,       .   ,    (   ).    .           7   160  ( 400 ).  80   ,   .   ,   .        1.01  .  ,  1,5  -  .   -   .         ,     .     -"     ,      ".
     73,

----------


## RN6L

.     80      2- .  ,   80-     (     )         ,         3.65  3.8.     160/80.      . ..    QRO,    .     ,    4.,      .    ,          .   UTP .

----------


## pirat_os

.   ,    .

----------


## UX7LO

, 80  160 .     80  40 .   .   .     3

----------


## RV9CX

> 3


    ,    -          !

   : L   4 ,  C -           .

----------


## RV9CX

> -


  -??  .   :Crazy:        ,      .. 

    : 160/80    40/30 (      40/20).    7 ,       QTH.

      160  80 + 40  20

----------

==   V   40/30 ==
 ,    . ,   10 . 
50    0   30       ,   40  -   30  ,   50 ,    ...       ...          ?     40     10 ....
,    13     50   40  30      ,     40     :Very Happy:  
  NEC  ...

----------


## Observer

> .


   13 .     .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0  :  :

----------


## 11

> 11
> 
>               .
> 
> 
>    13 .     .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0


!     ""  :Very Happy:

----------

16  .  .  75 12  28.  5...6     .     28  5...6  ???
      1:1???     ,  ,  ???    ???  100.

----------

.    .

----------


## ua5aa

> ...          3,5 .
>      ( )   (    ) -    ,      , ,        (..,  ,  ).
>   1:1 -  ?  .  ,  1..1,5       ,       (    ,  3,5    15 ,     -     , -    200...250  -           ).
>   ,     (   ..),    ,  .


          7   .  80 -   -  .

----------


## ua5aa

..59-,     ? -    ...

----------

-,    -

----------

″ 1992 .  (  ,  )      -,     .    :-), , .   :-)

----------


## VOVAN.59

> .. -  .        .    -   ...


         . ?  ,       - 1. ,    -      .         .   ,      .  -" ?           (     -  " ")."   .          ,     .   ,       .   .       .  .
2.       -        ,          (      -   ).   ,    ,      ,     ,  .   -     , ,   ,      - ,       ?   -. ,      -   . 
         . , ,      .  .

                   73,

----------


## ua5aa

...   -,   , ..   . 0  ,  20.

----------


## R3BU

** 
    :  0.25+0.25     90  R  50;  , -  60-70;     ,     90-95%    5-10%,   . ,       5%     .      ,  .    100  ,     .      -    5%-     . * UA3ASR*
 -      .
P.S.        90   75   50     ,  :  1          .R  ,   75 .     .       1 .    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .      150...250 15...20 ,    ???    30 ,   ???


 -:
10    .   25 .

 -:
8...10      .   15 .

----------

> ,    , iv     3 - ( qrm)!


     ,     . 
           80  +10,    .    ,      1...2  .      .    .

----------


## 1SHH

10-20-30     .
-
                          .

----------


## RV9CX

> 90


   ,    .       .   80     .

----------


## RK1NA

HI collegues!

    INV  80/40   15 .
 .       INV  40 .,     .   -  .     40-  1/2  3/4  .         -   .
      ?
     ?

73! RK1NA
RK1NA"at"mail.ru

----------


## ua5aa

...   ,    (  3 +   10,5 +  "" 1) 14 (  3 IV  , 20,40  80 ). .      .  (1,7).       (1,7) -  (!)     () .      (1,7)         (   )  -     .    ,     .           .           20  40  ( 80    -     ).   1 .   -     .

----------


## Set-up

> 40-  1/2  3/4  .


Inverted V     40-,      10,5  _(     )_. ,    40-,      ?

  ?

, 73!

----------


## RK1NA

> nverted V    40-,      10,5  (     ). ,    40-,      ?
> 
>   ?


,  .
3/4  ,    1/4  .
 .

----------


## UA1CEC

iv  40    ok-om contest, 104 qso, iv 80m  104 qso.

----------


## RV9CX

!

----------

...    . 
  RV9CX.  .
 .

----------


## RV9CX

(    R -    ).     (, ),    . ,   ,  .     ..    , ..   ...  ,    !

----------


## RN6L

> ???


    .

1.   .    R+jX, ..             .    R-jX  .   R     .
2.           .    " "  " "

     .                .

P.S.    ,      .    .          .       .

----------


## Set-up

> .  80  40.


     Inverted V      ,        *+JXa*. ,  ,  *Jxa*. 

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,    .


         . ,  ,    ,     ,   ,    . 

 - http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-6.htm http://www.cqham.ru/ant_iv3.htm 

  ,   .   ,   .   . 

, 73!

----------


## UA1CEC

(   )  inv v  160.

----------


## Set-up

,      http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=18737 . ,      .  

 - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#298459

, 73!

----------


## Set-up



----------


## Set-up

> *Set-up*+1


  :Smile:  ,  ,  . ,      .   ,       ,    -.  ,   -,   , -   . 

, 73!

----------


## yl2gl

> RV9CX
> 
> *Set-up*+1
> 
> 
>   ,  ,  . ,      .   ,       ,    -.  ,   -,   , -   . 
> 
> , 73!


        ?
-.
  ,        
 .
 !    :Super:  
  ,      ,  

,        
      , , ,
      .
  ,     LY3BD -   !
        ,
    ,     ...    :Smile: 
       - 
     !  
, ....
        ,    
        ...

----------



----------



----------

.          20...40

----------

.  ,  .  .
  .   ???

----------


## Set-up

> .  ,  .  .   .   ???


        . ,    ? 

, 73!

----------


## RN6L

> .  ,  .  .
>   .   ???


    50   .            ...

----------


## Set-up

> ,      ,          ,               , , ,       .   ,     LY3BD -   !


  ,     _(    )_, ,  .    ,  , ,   . , ,     . 


> ,     ,     ...


,   _(      )_. ,   ,         ,   . 


> -       !   , ....         ,            ...


 , , . ,  ,     ,   -,    , - ,      .   

, 73!

----------

> .          20...40

----------

75 . 12  56.     .    . 
 1:1   18 .
 .



> 50   .            ...


  .  .

----------


## Set-up

,   ,  ,   .

----------

.

   .     !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RW3DKB

** 
 56    =0.66    84,84 , ..  3,533 ,     .       SSB     ()     !      40 ,      3,55 .           ,       ! 
     -         .      .    , ..   ,        .          .   ,   75 ,   50 ...       ,    .          50   .       ...      75  50 .       ,        .

----------


## Set-up

*!*

-     ,      ,  . 



> 75 . 12  56.


        ,  :



> 27.9   .    3.55.    .       .


      - .  


> 7 .


 


> .


-  _(      )_,           _( ..    )_   ,        ,    .

     ,    RW3DKB.      ,     .

P.S.       80-.        .

     . 

, ,   !           _(    )_. 

. 73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,      http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=18737 . 
> ,      .  
> 
>  - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#298459
> 
> , 73!


*Cadet :
      -200  
  ,     
   ,     
        3  4-,   
 ,    ,   10  20-,  
,    .*
.

----------


## Set-up

> , ,   !           (    ).


 


> , ,  .         ,


*!*

 ,     ,  . ,     .  3 ,    ,      __,                  .  ,         ,   . ,    , ,  ,  , ,    . 
 ,  ,   , - 


> ,        .


   ,  .   .


> ,          ,     -  .. ,       -   .


 ,   ,   ,  . , ,       , - 


> ,   ,  ,   .


 ,    ,      , - ,  ?     ! ,  .


> -       (   ,          .    ,      .    ,    ,   -     ),     .


 , .     . 

,     ,    ,  . 

, 73!

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,      .
>        ( 15 ),   - 200.
>    . 
> .      -   ,     ,    .
> 
>               .
> 
>   ,      -,  ,         =1. 
>          .
> ...


.      .         .      6-       http://www.cqham.ru/ant43_2.htm
    .            75,      150 .
  ,   ?                      .    ,          .           ,         ...
   ,         .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   IV  80- (F.-3500 Hz)        - , 
>          3500...3800 ,    -,  WARC.
> 
> 
>      - .     -          10-15-20   -.
>   T2FD        ...


      ,       DX-.


*: (UR5VEB)*
, .
  . 
 ,     ...
   ,             , 8, 1994. 
 ...  :  :  
             ,      
       .

,     " "   ,   ,            "".  :wink: 

   . 
   90- .  -   ,    , 
   (RZ6AHQ)    ,   ,     4    ,        .
     RZ6AHQ    .   :  :  
   ?     -.   :  :  
-...  - -     .

:       ,  ( 6000 . )
   ?
      ,            ,  -     .

         .  :  :  
 ,  ,  .
, ,     ,     .

*   .*
   ,          ,    - 200     .
       ,    -       ,    .

            ,     15 .
     LW,     
    - V-beam. 
,    -   .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=19003
.   07:43 
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,           - 200, 
             .
,            .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

IV  80      .
    ,      .
 .

----------


## Set-up

-      ,     ,     1  1991 .  36.

----------

> , ,  .         , ..          40.        ,                .   8   ,      160/80 IV -  ,     ,        ,   - . 
> * ,          ,     -  ..* ,       -   .


     .     .  .    .       . 3.5    .

----------

. 40 ,   80 !!!  ???

----------

> .     .  .    .       . 3.5    .
> 
> 
> ,       80  (    1 ,       1 .)  ,    .


    ,      ???
   .
          1().    .

----------


## CADET

> *   ,       ,        ,*


     .           -200,    .
       pse   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,  Inverted Vee  80 ,    
  ,       
       ?
  .

----------


## ua5aa

..          ?        ...
...  ,   ,       2 ,    1500 ,   40 ,    7,05  =1 ! (Z=51+0J) .

  ...  ...   ?

----------


## Set-up

> ???


 1:   -     - .

       . ,    /, ..  ,     . 

 ,      ,     -. 

 2:   -    *-* -  - .

,  -,   _""_  ,    .   , -  75 . 

  ,   .     ,   . 

 , - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16837 

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,


   -  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=18850 

__  - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#310633 

http://www.quad.ru/production/ferrit.php 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#310542 

, ,   , - 

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

, -

----------

.

----------

.  ,     .    ,    3...5. .

----------


## Sergei_TLN

.     http://www.radiolamp.ru/shem/anten/1.php?no=16
    -  mmana ? 
 - .

 - 9 .  .
: RG-213.   40.
    3,5        .

   ,    ?       . - .
  .   - 100.         ?

   .  *  *.

 , .

----------


## Set-up

> : RG-213.   40.


     - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=19806




> 3,5        .


  , - http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/4171.htm




> .


 , - 




> ?


    . ,  ,     , -     .       , -      ,   . 

 ,  ,          .

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,      .  - , , ,  -    ,       .
>  73 !


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6031 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6944
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8765 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11883
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13753

----------


## Set-up

> ...-   ..


,     :Smile: 
RW3DKB - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#141284

,        :Smile: 
ua1osm  - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#144072 

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> .


     -  ,    .    ,    ,    ,    , - 


> 3,5        .


 __, - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#220551
Dillinger - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#296793




> ,   .


    ?       __,     , - 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=5425 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=7677
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12946 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13671

http://www.radiolamp.ru/shem/anten/1.php?no=16  "__"  , -  


> : 
> 
>          l/4     ,      (. . 3.4.1).       ,    ,      ,      . , ,     ,     l/4.          ,     .       l/4      . 
> 
>   ,      4  (220+210) ?





> .     (       ),       ,     ,    .


  .  -  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=19521 

*P.S.,-* 



> ,  ,          .


, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> .    (   ),


 ,   .      .   :Smile: 




> (*,    *  .)


   .   "__" , - 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11101 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15798




> .  .


 - . ,     , -     ,  .   -     ,    .      .  

, 73!

----------


## Sergei_TLN

*Set-up*
.   .

----------


## RW2CW

> VINT
> 
> ...
> 
> 
>      !    -   ? +  -2     ...  ...


   .  .
      ,-   " "  .  ,     :Wink: 
 -1(    -  )


 -1      , ,      ,  ,       , ,       ,        .  
 -1       ,      ,  ,  .   -1   38.303-04-04-90.

 -1  -       -60  +300.   -1         . -1     :    -30  +60.  -1   (    ,  ),   .     -1     ,         .

----------


## Set-up

> -1  .    ?

----------


## Set-up

> -  -   ????     ?       ??? ?       ?


    ,     :Smile:  

      ,     _(       )_.  

,   .  ,   ,   ,             . 

      :    _(     )_,    , ,   _( , , ,  ,      )_. 

_(     )_,   ,   . 

  ,       .

, 73!

----------


## ra3afn

> ""  .    ""  ,    ?


                    .    .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> VOVAN.59
> 
>         -  -   ????     ?       ??? ?       ?
> 
> 
>     ,     
> 
>       ,     _(       )_.  
> 
> ...


  , . , ,  .    -   .   ,    -" "      .             .
   73,

----------


## RN3QN

to UA3QBL
,.   Sylacryl121.    310 
 .    .  100 .
     73!  ex RA3QAK
P.S.  ?   ::beer::

----------


## Set-up

> , . , ,  .    -   . *  ,    - " "      .             .* 73,


*!*

  ,     ,      ,    ,  ,   -.    , ,    , ,      . 

        -   ,      ,  .   ,  ,    - _(   ""  )_,     .  

, 73!

----------


## rw4hfn

inv V    ""   "".  6,  .   20   ,   . !!!

----------


## Alex Goncharov

> To: Set-up 
>   ,  .  ,  ,   .


 !  ,   .    .    ",  ...",   .       .    .

----------


## R9LZ

> , ,


     .
.

----------


## rw4hfn

.  .

----------


## Conexant

:Exclamation:         Inverted V        Windom!

----------


## ua5aa

> Inverted V


...   ,   ,   ...

----------


## Conexant

:Laughing:         !

----------

,   Inv V  160-40 .   -140 + 5      R-Quad.    (11 ),      ,    90 . - .  -50-7-11.     50  60 .  .  . MFJ-269  ,      .     .

----------

MFJ-269    .    .   - .  .

----------

.

----------


## R9IT

.
  Inv V  80 .         12 ,     25 .   .     ,     ?     ?

----------


## R9IT

, ,         .          ?

----------


## todos

> Inv V.  15   50   30 .  ,  ,     .     .   15    ,       ( ,   ???),     .      ?


  -           !
.. -        !
   ,   !           . . .
       (       ..).

    :         (DJ1UGA)

----------


## RV3MP

> -           !
> .. -        !


 ?  ?   ""  1:1   ...  ? ! -  100%.



> 25 .   .


    ? (   )       .
  INV V  80   12 . R  40   -   .
  50.

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,


  2    75 -   ...

----------


## HAZ

[QUOTE=Amw;548563]...     40 ...   =1.5,       =2. :::: QUOTE] 


-       214 .     "" ,   .       ,          ( 80  =2     ).         40  , ,   25 .   -   .      -, , R  ...

----------


## RN6L

> .


   .       ?    .  "" GP.    ?     50 (75)   36   .      .      inv.V.     inv.V  160.  20.       80  10 .     ,        50  (         30 ).                .  160    20   470.   5    80.   .

     ,      .          inv L    -.   ,        50          .      ,   ...

----------


## RN6L

> ,     ,    ,   .


  ,             .        ( ),     .  ...            .      FD.      80,     ,          .

----------


## RV3MP

> ?
>  0,5


 0,8       "0,5"

----------


## RX9CDR

> 0,8       "0,5"


 .   .
  50. ,    .  0,75.         50-100.     0,8

----------


## RV3MP

(). 
 (  ) INV V  40. 
   (~7).  (11) 6  75  5  RG58. RG58-8. 
 "    , ...."20  ,  520. 
    ?

----------


## RV3MP

.
       .     .
     .    6  75     5  RG58.  ""      11 (    1,2).


  RG58.  .
           (  ).
  . .  .
     ,     .
    ...  

-!  .   .    .     !--  -.   6400  R70.    -  .
       ....  .- !    .

----------


## RV3MP

(  ).   .     (+  ).
  - ,   ...        !,   ,,R,jX,    ...Ѩ   !   !!!     --.      ,   ?    ?  .
  !
 330,200,30,2  30PRO,520.230PRO- !

----------


## UA3RRT

,       RV3MP!..  !
,      ; ,;,   -   !
, -  -   -. 
  Gena-lab     .
  ,    ,  ?!
  :  .    ***  ,     ,    ?!
   .
,  15        .
   ,,  .
...   ,       ,   -  ,        IQ  .

----------


## UA3RRT

> ,       ,      ?       -      ,


,  .   ,      .

----------


## Gena-lab

> -  .- ,     -  .      .      ,   ,       ,    .


 - ,   .         ,   ....    -        ,   ....         !!  ,        ,       ,    IV      15    ,   9-...      ,      ,  "" .     ,   ,          ,     .    ,        ,        ,   "" ,   ...       ,     - !!

----------


## UT2UU

> -30, -54  ,  (  ,   ).


.      -  -30, -54    .   AA-200 ,   ,      __  .   (     ) .    AA -    LC-  ,    .




> ,        ,       ,    IV      15    ,   9-...


  . 
1.       (   . )   ,   .            . 

2.        -        /      -    (   ,      1 )
3.    ,      " "          . -   **    (      ,   "  ").

      ,    -     .
      ,              ..        ...

----------


## RV3MP

> 


 ,         .
     .
      .
   "".
          INV V    (4...8) ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 3.    ,      " "          . -         (      ,   "  ").


  !    ,   !   ,     ,  ""   ?    ?
73!

----------


## RU9MN

,    ,  ,    :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=9356

----------


## RV3MP

> , ..14     (- +100-100)


   .    +/- 30  /,   -   .
  .     -. INV V  .    6 .
 -"  "   ,  ,      2 .   DX ,   .
       .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rArIUhCncqo
!  .  ,.
  ,       INV V.

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   1-7, , .


   -  -     1-7   IV  80    . ...  Z=R+\-JX,    ,   1-7?

----------


## Gena-lab

> .      ,   ,      ,    .    ,   .   -        ,   .


   ,  .       , ..   1-7, 7,19,38,42,47,50...    ,    ,  ,   ,   ,  UT8MB,   19  22    7-  14 ,    80-,   ,   ....         ,   ?   - :Smile:

----------


## Gena-lab

> ..       INV V?! 1-7  ! ,      50   . ,  "" ,      1  520.   -R-jX,  ,    .   1-7 " ". ,    .     **     ,  .     . .


  100%  !!!   .      -1.....       .            .       -     ,   .      ""  ,    1-42   ,      ,      ,       .

----------


## RV3MP

*      7118.
*
    .

----------

> 2    ( 20  22 )


 ,        ...

----------

.        R.  50 ,    .      (   80 .)  20  22 .
  2    ,        (     )    .

----------


## RX9CDR

> 2    ( 20  22 )           .    http://www.cqham.ru/ant44_29.htm   .


 .       .       40 .     ,   ,    .        .     .

----------


## RV3MP

> 2    ( 20  22 )           .


.      . :Embarassed: 
    -!



> ,    .


     ?""   . 2-3dB ?        .         ,  , .... ,     .

----------


## RV3MP

> ""?


 !
      160  80    ( ).
   - .

----------


## R6LA

> 60 ,   12-13 .      -  10  +  12,5 .


  ,  10  160  ()   12,5 .,  50  4-  56 -50,   20,40  80 .        .  :Super:

----------


## Conexant

?      4    1 :Shocked:

----------

,  ,   , ...        80- Inv-V.     ""   50  (  50,  -  ) ,     (,   , ),   .       60   ,       ,  3600, -1,3.   2  150 . -,     .       -   .

----------


## RV3MP

> -   R=66 ,     66/50=1,32 ,    1,52... , -   ...*  ,  ,   .*


  ?
 , *330*,     .
 ,  ,,          .
" ?  ...  !"  :Smile: 
    ,  ""    () .
    ,   2, ...
  ...

----------


## RX6LQ

*RV3MP*,    ,   .     ,       ?      10-   .       =0     40 ,      .     -  ,    f.,   -   .  ,       ,     ?     -330      ,      (    ).   -      ,  R=50   =100  (  ),         .    -     ,      .       .      ,         ,    ,      ,   ''''     ,      .

  RX6LQ //

----------


## RV3MP

> =0     40 ,      .     -  ,    f.,   -   .  ,       ,     ?     -330      ,


    .
    . ,   ! :Smile:    .   -  ? :Smile: 
  , ,   .,   .
,,     ...    . :Sad: 
    AA230PRO, "" .
.
 ,... . ,   .
, -. , .
   ,     ,  .

 .
  50  jX=0,  50      K9W... :Super:

----------

Amw

----------


## DL8SP

"   !"     ,    "  " MFJ 259B.          330.  ,     MFJ    .  " ,  ...   -   "".  - ,  . .

----------


## RX6LQ

*RV3MP*,        - - .      , ,   -.       ?       -       - ,    .  ,      ,      .  ... ,  ,    ,  ,   :::: 

      .  .

73! de RX6LQ //

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

> 30    1.0        .


   .
,,      , *~1.0*,  INV V  30.   , ...  .
  , , (   :Embarassed: )   .


    "" ( ,  ),  , , ....
    ,     3 .
 ... .... :Embarassed:

----------


## ra6foo

> "" ?


 , .      .
        .   
     ,
  .



> 40-,      .
>   "      ,   " ()


   ,   ""  - .
,       V  ?
      ?

----------


## Gena-lab

> ....


 -           ,  .  ::::

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,  32% .
>  3      ,  2,
>    20%,    .
>   1+0.2=1.2 1-0.2=0,8 1.2/0.8 = 1.5
>  1.5,   ,     .


   ,    ... :Crazy: 

*  17 ():*




> ...


 ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Amw

> , 330,     .


,   ...       .  ::::          . 
          ,        .     .   .

----------


## RV3MP

. 
 "",      . ,** ,   1 ,  ...     , ,   . 
  (,     ),  ,  -     .
    ,   .... ..... :::: 
  ,      .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## RV3MP

> .


,   .    ,  - . ....
  ( ),,   4  INV V().
  , ,    .

----------



----------


## RV3MP

> -  .





> ...


 .      ,  ,....  INV V,      .
   .,    30-40 , , ,  ,  .

----------


## Amw

> .      ,  ,....  INV V...


   INV V?   ,           .  .




> ,  ,  = 1,52? -   . , .


...
R=66, X=18, p=50 ()

----------


## 240

> ,  32% .
>  3      ,  2,
>    20%,    .


     ,     .  , ,       ,   .

----------


## RA6AGY

> -       -       90 ,              ,   ,        (? -    ,            )


   9,83. .15      160 .     .   .    -   .

----------


## Amw

> ,    " "


   ?
      - , ,  .   UT2FW  .



> ...     FT-950, -    .


 ...



> -  ,           ,       , -   .


    .     -     .

----------


## ua5aa

... ,     ,   66 ,    .       - .  .

----------


## Amw

> .  .


...
  3.6  70+28j, =2.1,    1.77
  3.64  62+0j, =1.6,    1.24
...

----------


## RV3MP

> 3.64  62+0j, =1.6,    1.24


   ?330  ,     .    :

  R3M, 330,  .    "" RV3MF    .
     RK3MWL( , ), "" 200. 
   , ,...  ,  ()-.

----------


## Amw

> 330  ,     .


    .    ,     .    .

----------


## George1

> ,     .


*Amw*, ,   (  ) - . ?

----------


## Amw

> ,   (  ) - . ?


 .     .      .   ()   -.

----------


## RN3GP

> =1   .    (f).


   ..   0,     10  20,       .

----------


## Amw

> ..   0,     10  20,       .


 - .  =1,    .    ,       (      ).

----------


## ra6foo

> =1,    .





> .


  3   ,  +2 + -2 = 0 
     ,   ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,          , , 50


 50 ,    500  0    10    ?  ,         ,      .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,         ,      .


      .     .
 ,    ?     
     .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## ra6foo

> !!!


.    ""   .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .  .  ....." ,        *  R*    xL = w L   xC = 1/(w C) "


 ,    !      . , ,      LC      **   R  !

----------


## Gena-lab

> .    .


 ,   ,   ,   -,  ..  :Wink: 
,       ,    . 
  ,    ,  ""   ,      ,           ,  .   ,   " "   ,        ,      .       -  .            , /  ,       ""      .    ,      UA5AA   - ,       "".     ?    ,                  ,         .      "",                "   ".   , ,     ,       ?              ,     -  ,      ,   .      ,  ,     ,  330     "    ".     "" .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,    -      0, ..


  . 
       "",        .
    ,     ...  . .
   ""-

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,     . :::: 




> =1


 :    :     2    ?

----------


## RN3GP

> -   ""


     ?

----------


## Gena-lab

UA5AA,      "      ?"   ,     80-     50- ,         40-  ,            =1.      ,     14 ?       ""    ,  40   60 ,       50  ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

.     ,    ? 
(     ,  ,    )
  .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,    ,     ()   ? ::::    ר!   .  ,        .

----------


## Amw

> ,        .


  ...   ,    =1. ...

----------


## ra6foo

> ()   ?


 .      -     .
           .
        N ,
     .       ,
         .

----------


## Amw

> ,   ,        ...


  ,        ,   =1,   .      ...
, ,    . ::::

----------


## RN3GP

> =1,


     ,   =1 ,    =4   ?     .

----------


## ua5aa

> UA5AA,      "      ?"   ,     80-     50- ,         40-  ,            =1.      ,     14 ?       ""    ,  40   60 ,       50  ,    .


... (5D-FB PE)    (-  55).         90 ,       (  )  "  ".

----------


## ra6foo

> ,         ,  .
>  ,


  , ,    . 
       .
  ,   ", 10:35 #394" 
  RZ6FE,

----------


## ua4sz

> .


,   ,   . :1-2-3-4-5-6-7-    ,  .

----------

> ,
> (    )


,       ....
     .?
,     ...
      .? :Embarassed:

----------


## Serg

> 4


 ,   ...
1. http://tonnesoftware.com/optlowpass.html 
2. http://tonnesoftware.com/svcfilter.html   ,    .

----------

UR7IF

----------


## RV3MP

> ,     ...
>       .?


 ..."-   ".  ,    . :Razz: 
, RD3MC  ,    ...  (   ).
:" , ....". ...  ....    ...  .

,  80 .  ....  , , ...   .
 . - ! +2 .     ... -. :Super: 
  . ....  (  3.655 1.02)   4087!!!   (  ,  ). ?...   * 2,5* .  ( 200):


  .   SSB ,,     CW.
40  20  , -(~1.5-2),    "",        . :Embarassed: 
,, ."" ,    , ...    ?   ? :Smile: 
  INV V 80-40-20( 8 ).

   .

----------

AMS, ua5aa

----------


## Aleks121

> ,    ,  .


   2  2 = 4,    ,    ...
   .
   :      ,       -  -    . ::

----------

, 41    .       -.
 ,         .  ...
  3 Inv Vee,   ,   .    .     .   ,    .

----------

RZ6FE, UR7IF

----------


## Gena-lab

> , 41    .       -.
>  ,         .  ...
>   3 Inv Vee,   ,   .    .     .   ,    .


         ,  41  -    ,    100  200....
   ,     ---- * -     ,    !*  :Crazy: 




> ,, ."" ,    , ...    ?   ?


   .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   ,        (    ).
>  ,"",   //...  .
>   ~21 (   3.400...3.500)  2   . ",


    "   ",   ""      . 
)       3- "",   ,   -     "  "   -  -,   ""     3   1-1.5 ,    2-3 ...      ,      ,       3-5 (     )   1-3  (  ""),       ,    "" ! , ,             ,    ""          . 
)      ,              ,      ,     ,     ,   2-3   ,   -           ,    - , ,    ""  .        ()   ,       ,           .                    .     -     "-,   ",     ,    -,   ,    (         ).
)    (  ) ,   ,     ,     2-3   ,   ""   ,          ,   .          ,    -    ,   ,         ,      -    . 
)      .    -              ,        .   ,  ,        80-40  20   60    ,      "  ".     ,      . 
)       ,      "  ",        .       ,    ()  .
)    ,    ,      ,        ( 50    80-)    ,        1.

----------

UR7IF

----------


## RV3MP

,,  ,   .



> )       3- "",   ....


,3 "" , "  , ..."  5 "". :Razz: 
  ""?    -, ...   .
,     () .     .
  1,5  . ... ...  .
  / /  .



> )


 ,   . 3̮  , , ,    ,...  .



> ) 
>    (  ) ....
> ...   2-3   ,   ""   ,          ,   .
>          ,    -    .


 ...   . - ...   ... .
   ......   10(15) ,   20(40) 5(10) ....   ,  / ?  ""  5   ?? ,   .
,   .  ---.  ,    , ,  .  .
- .,  ,       .,          .  15  .



> )      .
>   ,  ,        80-40  20   60    ,      "  ".


... ...  .   (  :Wink: )    ,  ,   ...   ... .  
  .   "",     .  , ,     . :Smile: 
   INV V 80-40-20-15-10.      ,  ""       .
  .  ,  .  ,      5 .  . :Smile: 



> )    ,    ,      ,        ( 50    80-)   ,        1.


   ..     ... :Embarassed:  .   .  ,    .
 ,     "  "  INV V.

----------

Gena-lab

----------

RV3MP

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,,  ,   .


  ,         .    ,    ,    ,         ...  ,   .    ,        "", ,     20-,    ,      ,       -      ,          80-  40-  90 .     ,    ""  -,     ,       100-150,    200.       ""       ,   .   ,  ,  30-50 ,   . ,    ,   ,    ,    ?   .  "" ,    4  ,         ,       .  ,     .  :Wink:      :  ,    ,   ""     ,      2-3 ,  ,    ,        ,     ,   ,      5-6       ,     .    ,    " ".                -,      15-20   .  ..    -       .     80-    1.5-2 ,      .    ,  0,5 .  -    ,    ,   ,   -  ,      .        1,5  1,1 "",    ,    .   ,     =1 (),        .  :Smile:    ,  ,       -, ""   ,      "",   -   ,     .  ,    ,     100%       - ,   -    ,  -          ""     ,      ,     ,        ""   .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## Gena-lab

> ... -  ,   (  9-      )  ..     ""


  ,       -      ,      2  ,        ,     ,    .        .

*  5 ():*




> 4   ,   ,     9  6 .     .    :       .


  -,    ,      ,        .        58-59,      55-57,   ,   "".

----------


## RV3MP

> ,    ,    ,         ...  ,   .


  .     ,  :



> ,*    , ,  .*


 " ". :Razz: 



> -       .


     ,  ,   .  .



> ,  ,       -, ""   ,      "",   -   ,     .


 INV V ,,  , , , ...,   "" ,...
,- .    .   ,   ,    50      . "  "  .



> ,    ,     100%       -


 . .  "   3",    .
 :Super: .

----------


## RV3MP

> ..., , ,      ,       ,     ? -,    ,   ,       ,      ,   .


,   ,  INV V   , ,  /.
  /,  ,"    ".... ""!
  , , ?   ? :Razz:

----------


## ua5aa

> ,     .      5)))      HAM     5.5  5.7       )))



.....         wi-fi,       ()... ,    ,       .       (   ,      ,    ""),      ..




> .          .  .   .


...      ?

----------


## UR7IF

> wi-fi


     , ,     ( )            (((

----------


## UR5XFQ

Asus 520,    .  .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ...  :" !",   .     ,     ,  .


,   ,  ""  30-50 ,    ,       .

----------


## Gena-lab

.409       14 .   :
) "" ,     ,   14,15 
)       1,8  (   ),   4-5 ""  ,    14.050  ( 100)
)   ,      1- ,    13.8  ( 350 )    .
  ,       ,    ""?    . ,     ,            ,      .   ,   ,       .   ,    ,     ,    ,            ,    .

----------


## George1

> ,    ""  -,     ,       100-150,    200.       ""      ,   .


   "",         ? ,        .     ,    .

----------


## George1

*UB6LGK*,  , .     . , -  ! ,   -  ,   ,   -   -  .

----------


## .

> ,    ""  -,     ,       100-150,    200.       ""       ,   .   ,  ,  30-50 ,   . .


       !!!       !      .   .

----------


## ua5aa

...  ...   , ...   ,   ...       ,    "" -   ... :Smile:

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## R6LCF

ua5aa:...  ...   , ...   ,   ...       ,    "" -   ... :Smile: 
   ,,    ,      !

----------


## R6LCF

..     ,.   .         ,    , .    **. !

----------

> 


  !

----------


## UN8FR

> RG6      ,   !


 .     , ...
     ,     ,    ...
   ,  . .

----------


## RV3DOD

> , . 
> 
>     5-.


  ,  .          :(              .

----------


## UT4UHG

> :(              .


      .    " ". 73!

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## rw4hfn

> 


,       ... :Smile: 

,  , .                     , ,       !  :Wink:

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> .     , ...
>      ,     ,    ...
>    ,  . .


    ,        .      ,    ""   .

73!

----------


## R6LCF

RV3MP :  ?  ,    ~600?
, ...  ...
   ,.... .
*  , 7100   7095.   ,. , .* :  .     . 80     ,     ,  -.   . 40 ,   .      15.  .  ,  .      , .    ,   .  .   IV,  .
    ,     , 62   (     )     ,      , ,. ( 80    ,  ). !

*  17 ():*

 !

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RA3AKF

> 40,20,15,10 ......2 .
>    ,    FT817.


       ,   Inv.V 80 - 10  
     ,   ,   
  . 
,    :  <=>  
      ,     .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ˸,    . .
> ,    .


   ,       :Wink:  



> ...    , . , .


.  . 
!

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,   INV V. 40,20,15,10 ......2 .   ,    FT817.    HF-VHF-UHF, ,   .    144,     . , , , ., .


  ,  ,  40-  28    10  - .       .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc



----------


## R6LCF

* .454.*  ,        15 .(   )       21.200,     1.1  21.050  21.400. 21.150  21.250  1.0.(  )  !

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   INV V.
>  40,20,15,10 ......2 .
>    ...
>  , , , .
> , .


.
,     (+3   :Laughing: ).  .

80       .
 40-20-15-10-2.
    ,,   ,    ,       ,   .

  2   .     .    .
 ,     ~1,5.

----------

UB6WAC

----------


## Serg

> ?    ?


 20         .      800 (   ,    -  1500)  .     20  GP  .        .       - (    ,    -),     ,      .           2  (,   ).

----------


## Serg

> ""      50  500    5-10 
>      ,   .


5-10  ,  30-60   . 3.5-7-10       .   -, 5,   20     ..        ,         .

----------


## Serg

> 40  , 500  ( , ...)     .


 (  10  15  )    500  40,       ,          ,   150   .

----------


## ew4ew

Inv. Vee: 7 +L.-3,5   24,9 +-18+-10 . ,   .   -  - ? 
   Inv. Vee 160-40   160-80    .    1,8-3,5-7   3,5-7-10 .  W3DZZ   Inv. Vee.        ?

----------


## ua5aa

> .......
> *  44 ():*
> 
>  , ,     , IV  80  40.   15  , .


.. ( 15)           ?

...    ,  21    (    ,    ""   >2,5),      -  ,   (  ) .. :Sad:

----------


## UB6WAC

*RV3MP*

  ?  ,    ?




> 40-20-15-10-2.
>     ,,   ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## RV3MP

> ?  ,    ?


()  40 - 10.1, 20 - 5.1, 15 - 3.6,10 -2.5, 2- 0.5.   .   .
  RG213.  .
     - .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

> - ,   ,     .


      .        .       .    ,         16:00 - 20:00 UTC + 6    ,     .

----------


## R0JF

> 16:00:IV  40  (, )   , P.SEL ,  S   4 .  20( ):  . P.SEL ,  S  2 .   !


 ,    ? 
 ,      ,       ? 

-  ...

----------

:
       ,
     ,              (    )...
    ?     .
      ,   ,      .
 ,   5  .   ,  .
   ,   .

----------


## ua9ocb

IV     13.                ,      . , ,         .  ,   3580  1,1.     3600,        20  .   7-8          3600,       ,       1,25.    1,5 150   80     40.       ,   ,     ,   ,   80   .

----------


## niknik

> -         ,   ,   .


     ,     .              ,        .   ,    . 
 :Razz:          .

----------


## niknik

> 40,


       80-,      40  10. .

----------


## UT5NM

_  ,    . 
        ...
_
   ,     :!: .    (        )       50 .         . 
  ,      ""        80 .  (   ,  ""   )        ,       (    ,    ).  80        50-60 ,  100-150.   .        ,     (  )   .     -          (   ""   ).        ,   ""     :Super: .

----------


## UT5NM

,       .   40     .      ,  ?    ,       5      .       - .     100:50  UT4EN.  ,  "3 "           , : http://uarl.com.ua/shop/ut4en/index.htm 
  ,     80- ,        .       ...

----------


## R6LCF

> IV


    IV   ,      ,    !!!

----------


## XXL

To niknik:
      50 ,           .  -     ,       =1.  ,   .        ( ),    , RZ6MX.     Inverted Vee  80    9 .

----------


## R6LCF

> 80    9 .


,        ?   9    80 ,    40   .   (  )      5     1,0, !!!

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> ""   400-500   .


           400-500,  ,  1.   ...  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     ,  .          .     .    ,     .   4  ,      .


     .    ,   IV     .       .   !      ,  .

----------


## RV3MP

, "" .
 ,  .      . 
     .

  ,   .
 10 ( , ).INV V 80-40-20-15-10  .

----------


## R6LCF

> , "" .


! 80  ,      .   .!

----------


## RA3AKF

> 10 ( , ).INV V 80-40-20-15-10  .


! 
       . 
       -  ? 
-----
       ?

----------


## RA3AKF

> ˸...  ?
>  ?      .


,  .        ...  :::: 



> ,   "". ,        .
>  ,  . ,   ""   .


, . 



> ?(3)4-6 ?  ,  , ...


   .    ,  ,     :Wink:

----------

RV3MP

----------


## AMS

RV3MP    . http://www.ra4a.ru/publ/antenna_inv_...oit/3-1-0-1037

----------


## George1

> .    Inverted V.             20   15 .   10    .


     ,    3 . 1-    20            4 .           .       . .       -  15  10 .   20-     (     ).    20  10.      -   . 
:     ;    3- ;     .
 . .

----------


## R0ACL

*CADET*,  !       ?     ?   ...

----------


## R0ACL

!   ! ....

----------


## R6LCF

,      ,      IV  40/80.   ,    , .   : 21    , .  (     )  , .   !
     :   ,        !

----------


## R6LCF

> 40,


 40.  7,050 , ( ).

----------


## R6LCF

(    )    .,  !

----------


## RK9AMX

> 21    , .


  -  ,        15 .    1/4    ,  15 ,      40   .      "".       15.  40    . ,     .

----------

Gena-lab

----------


## rw4hfn

> 15


          .     40  15    , ,   CW .

    .

----------


## RV3MP

> -  ,        15 .


   ,    .    "","  ". :Smile: 
, 40    (~7.000).

----------

gera

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     ""       .


  ,  .    ?
 :          ,      40  80.   ,            ,            (   ..........)       ,       ,  , .    ,   ,    .    ,.       , . ,    ,    ,       (99%)     .  , .        .  !
      ,  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


  . .

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,   INV V  5    .


 ()        40   IV   10 . (10  )  1/4   20  ,    .  IV   ,    ,   , . ,  ,  . 100 (Yaesy FT950)   90/.  .  !!!  .

----------

tomcat

----------

gera

----------


## R6LCF

> .   10-15  ...


    !      ,      .   .     .        ( )      .  .    .

----------

gera

----------


## R6LCF

> , GP   ...  .
> INV V,   ,    .


 40  IV      !

----------

Gena-lab

----------

test

----------

Serg, tomcat, Valery Gusarov

----------


## piramida79

IV_80_40.txt
  IV

----------


## RM3UA

> 40   IV   10


  ,       8-9 .
   ,      .

----------


## RN6L

inv.V  160/80   .   ,      .        .         .  ( ).      .

----------


## UT1LW

.  ?   ,  .  .  .

----------

rw4hfn, Serg, UT1LW

----------


## rw4hfn

> 80     680 .


         30.

 ,    ?

----------


## UA6BQU

11 ,   ,        .    .    ..           .

    . In-V  80-40-20   .     ,   .    .

----------


## rw4hfn

inv V    2- ?

    -    12-11-10.   1.75.

----------


## rv3daf

> ,   ?


    2  .       +

----------


## UZ1CA

> 2


! , .

  50,     .

*  41 ():*

      ,   .
   ?     ,   ,   .
   .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## yl2gl

,    ,  ,         .   ,     20  10   (,   14.1, 28.2 ).     0.66 (     ),   ,     - 49.15 ,          ,        .  ,     75  .  15       (21.2 ) - 51.37 .
,    :
  : 2 x 0.66  n,  n -   .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## yl2gl

.    ,    ,     .          ,   ,     .  ,     ,  -    ,      . ,     ,        ,   ,    -  ,     ...
          ,        . 
,       NWT,   .  ,      ,      .      ...

----------

R6CW_Alex, UZ1CA

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## yl2gl



----------

UZ1CA, yl2gl

----------


## UR3QRW

YL2GL   ,     4      .         -    ( ).     ,    ,   .  ,     50 ( -),  ,     .        ,    .
   ,  ?

----------


## yl2gl

*UR3QRW*,
    ,  ,    ",   !" (c)  ,          .
    NWT    -   -    (     ).

----------


## R0TA

Serg
,         " "    50  ,             .


50     50      50 .

----------


## UR3QRW

> ,    ?


 !

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UZ1CA

.   ,    .   49.5 .   .
  ,       :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## yl2gl

?       ?
  ,   ,  -  . 
      ,   .      ,      . NWT        ,            .    ,  -  .

----------


## rv3daf

> 


      1-4     .  .       .

----------


## rv3daf

2,6

----------

Serg

----------


## R0TA

,   ,     .               .            .          .

----------


## RA4HMF

> ,   ,     .               .            .          .


       ,    ,        .        .   ,            -  .        "" ( ,   ),      .  ,         ""  ,         .             ( - 50          ). ,       .         IMHO.

----------

UR3QRW, UZ1CA

----------


## R0TA

> ....


  ,    .   ,    ,    .

----------


## piramida79

> .       "   ".    . 
>  ,             .   ,   50     ,


 .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,   50     ,        .


  ! 
  50    50    ,    .

----------


## R0ACL

> ! 
>   50    50    ,    .


+100%    ! :Super:

----------


## UT5LP

> ,    .


... YL2GL     :



> ,    ,


   ,     !
... :Wink:

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    ,    ,   ,


    75  -      75 ,        -        50- NWT    1,5 /   -   .   -    .           ,    ,    ,    .  -     -



> ,             20 .


,     RX9CDR  -  ** .   =1    . 1,5-1,8 -    . ,   ,   1,0  .       .

----------


## R1AIT

> ! 
>   50    50    ,    .


     ,  ,  50       .         ,       .         . 100  1    ,     .     ,   50 ,  .   50  , 0    .  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,

----------


## UZ1CA

> 75


,  586.





> RX9CDR


, * !*  ,    :Razz:

----------


## Serg

> -     Excel.


,    ,    .
    144-146  430-440      ,         .




> .            .          .


       .           - ()    75 .




> ,           ?


      ,       -       , . ,  ,   -    (,  ),    ?

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## UT5LP

> ,           ?


  ,   , .




> ,    ,


 .

----------

HAZ

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## R0TA

> , .     .


,           -  !  ,    ::::     ?    ,    .

----------

R0TA

----------


## R0TA

> "  "


,     !!!  ::::

----------


## R6LCF

UR3CCD:  .   , 50.  75  IV    , (   )   ,     30         ( 40 ,80  ).IV     , ,  ,      , ( )   .       .   ,  ( ). .   80(     )     .    40  1.08;  80  1.18;,   .     IV    ,         .  . 14    11 , DanLine.  .      ,    .   !
  , http://www.ra4a.ru/publ/antenna_inv_...oit/3-1-0-1037

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .    -   ,  75 ,   50 ,     ,       .       -    75 !, 49,  3 - 20/15/10,    7!


        100           IV. 1)  50   .  !
  20    ,   ,  .        ,      . .   IV   20  ( )       .      ,20      .   .   ,!

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R0TA

> !


 .           .      ,  IV    90-100       40-60     ,       .   20      5.1 .        5.3       4.9,   -    70-80 , . 75     .     .         ,   ,    ,       1.5,     ,      ,   - .   ,            -        .

----------


## UR3QRW

,     ,     .   ,    ,    . 
R6LCF -   ,       ,   , !

----------


## Serg

> ( ),    50.    .           .  75          ()   .


  ,     80+40    ,       40+20  20+10...      50  75       75    ,     ?!

----------

.
1.        .
2.   ,     . ,  ,       ,         ....

                    .     "   -      LW"...

----------

R0TA, R6CW_Alex

----------


## R0TA

> ,   ,     ,      .


   ,      ,   ,        .   -     .   ?

----------

> .   ,          ,     ,  ,   ,     ,      .


    "  ".   -  ...

, , ,        .        - .   ,          (  ) -   .

----------


## R3WZ

> .


    .    ,        .   ,  MFJ 915,          .   , ,    .      ?              .
----------
   ,      . .
R3WZ. . 73!

----------


## R6LCF

> .    ,        .   ,  MFJ 915,          .   , ,    .


  ?            .     ,        .    .      .  !

----------


## R6LCF

> -     (  !),      ,         ,       !         .


 , !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


 ,      1:1  ,    .     IV.      ,  ,   ,  ,  .  !

----------


## R3WZ

,     ,    .     ,   .

----------

R3WZ

----------


## yl2gl

,    -       ( ),    ,      ,     ,    .       ,   -     ,      .         ,        ,       .

----------


## RA4HMF

> ,             .   ,   50     ,        .            .


 ""    ,      .          -    ,    50 .          ,    .      -   ,         .    ,       1/4  (  ,    -      ).        ?    -         .      ""          ,         - ..   . IMHO  -     , .

*  7 ():*




> .


,   ,     :Smile:    .

*  5 ():*




> ... YL2GL     :
> 
> 
>    ,     !
> ...


  :Smile:   :Smile:    - .       . - 100     ,  .

----------

R6CW_Alex, UT1LW,

----------


## RA4HMF

> ,           ?


1.    .
2. ..  ,       , .. ,   ,     ,    ,           .        .
3.         ,     -   .    -       ,   /,      ..
4.      ( )        , , Wi-Fi   ,     .. -   " ".
,      . /   ,   .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## RX9CDR

> IMHO  -     , .


,   .  ,  ,            ,      .   (    )  ,           .    =1,5  .        ,            .

 ,     =1   14112, 10127, 7904 (,    ).    ,     50  RG-213   3-4 .      .   .      (16 )   ,   ,   . ,           ....    ,  ,      ?  :Smile:

----------

ua4sz

----------

HAZ, R6CW_Alex

----------


## UN8FR

"":     5 ,       7-4.
    0.1 .
   .  3  -  .  IV  40.  -  75 ( - 82).
   Sirio Tornado  20- -  .    28  ,  5/8  28.300.
  IV ,   ,  RG-58, ...   IV 80-40.

----------


## rv3daf

> , ,


                  .        -****      60-

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> !   9-  inv-V   7   ,   20-15-10 ,   75   f1160bvm,  50 .  , 8     .            .   ,      ,       .     ,   15 ,     ,  10  ,   20    ,    .   ,   ?      ,   ,     .   NWT-7.     .


""    .  ""        2-3.     .             .        .

*  7 ():*




> ! , .
> 
>   50,     .
> 
> *  41 ():*
> 
>       ,   .
>    ?     ,   ,   .
>    .


  .     ""     .    0,66      75.75  -  . ..  " "      2 .




> (0,85).  ,    ,  14     9,01,       .
>       45,  54  (  50).     54.
>       NWT    ?


  50  =0.85  ""       2.5 

*  11 ():*




> YL2GL   ,     4      .         -    ( ).     ,    ,   .  ,     50 ( -),  ,     .        ,    .
>    ,  ?


  ,       ""    .             .          .
    75  .    .        50 .   .  -    :-)    ,   1/2.

*  5 ():*




> , IV      2, .. 20-10 , 40-20-10  ..  40-20     15


    15   40 .          .    40      15  .     .     .

*  16 ():*




> .   ,    .   49.5 .   .
>   ,


""    2.5. 
 2     2.45
5 - 2.31
10  2.15
..    2       .   5  .
            ,  ,   " ".        ,         .     ,       .  ,    .        .          .      .

*  13 ():*




> ,     ,      .
>  ,       ,   ?      (  ),       .
>     5-          ,      ?


      .    ""         . 
   ,       16   =0.85.      48   . /   /.

----------


## R0TA

> RV3DAF  . 
>    "  "


  ,   ,   .    -     ,           ,    ,  ,   .     ,                     ,  , - ,   -   ,   .               ,         .        -,     ,       ,       ,              .

----------

ua4sz,

----------


## yl2gl

> -,     ,       ,       ,              .


,     ,  ,  ,    " ".  ::::

----------



----------

...
       .
 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
  , ,  .   1000,  18 .  ,  .

----------

UT1LW

----------

!!!
12  ,  6     -,     ( )   8D-FB PEEG.   . 
      .    .
    .     3.680.   .    .    ...
   ?

----------

...   ...
14.050  5 , ?
   ,  ...

----------


## RX9CDR

> ,  ...


    :(
    14150 .  40    7120 .    .

----------


## ua4sz

> IV


 IV  20   ,  .    14,135  14,140      .
   ,,    ,          .

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## RV3

*ua4sz*, ,  ,  9  ))

----------

Terminal

----------


## 240

> ,     .       ,        ? IMHO  .


.   ,   ,       , ,     . ,   ,   ,    .       ,        .      ,    .      :    ,   ,    ,     ,    .         .,      ,  ,     ,       3500,   3800 - .

----------

kontakter

----------

kontakter

----------


## UZ1CA

,   4.5  .   14.150 - 21.200 - 28300.
  , :
2.358 x 6 = *14.150*
2.358 x 9 = *21.200
*2.358 x 9 =* 28.300
*        2.358  --- 300000/2.358/2x0.85 =  54 .    .

*  5 ():*




> 2,5 MHz,   , 
>         .


 ,     ,      2.5 .
  ,     2.385    .  .

    ,    20.

----------


## UT1LW

UA4SZ,    ?

----------


## R0TA

> ,   20    .


,   .

----------


## R0TA

> 15:22  ,   UR3CCD -- R0TA


       . .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## CHACK

> ,   .


     ,        . 
        ,  ()     .  , -        ,      () "", (   ,        :Razz: ),        , -        . :Wink:

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## Serg

> ,  ()     .


! *     75 !*    - *  50* ,       * 50 .* 
 ,           ...

   ,  , *   50* , .. *  ----------  50* , 

** ,     1/4     (           ),        (   )   . Period.

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

to UR3CCD
http://rx3akt.narod.ru/optsogan.htm

73!

----------

CHACK

----------


## RA3AKF

> ?


. 
** ,   ** .

----------


## Serg

> , -        ,         .....


     ,    75         ,   50  .         1.5     ,       ""  .      2-3  ,                   .




> 75      = 1,5    .


             1.1...1.3  ,    ?!

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

, CHACK,  ! , ,  "", ..  ,       .             .      10  50       ,          . 
to UR3CCD:    ?  ,        (    ).

73! 

*  8 ():*




> ?    ?


!  ,     . , ,    " ". !

73!

----------


## RA4HMF

> ,   ,   ,    .


      .   50  ?  !          ,       50      ?




> ,        .


  ,      .      1- ,     . 




> ,    .


   -   .      (   )       .       Excel    .       ,   - ,   -   ..   ,  ,     .




> :    ,   ,    ,     ,    .


     50  ( ),        :Razz: 




> .,      ,  ,     ,       3500,   3800 - .


,       .     ,     ,    -    .     ,     -  1.5-2  . 

P.S.   -          :Razz: 

*  10 ():*




> -     ,       
> (:  75       75 )  ,     ! 
> ,    ...,   ,     .


  ,     .              (       ),            .     .          .

*  22 ():*




> ,        .


 ,      ?          ?    ,     .




> ,  ()     .  , -        ,      () "", (   ,       ),        , -        .


   ...   -  ,    .     - .  -    - .    ,    ,    .        .     .   ""   ,           (          ,   ).  ""     ,       , -     (    ).      .         ?

----------

UZ1CA

----------

RK9AMX, Serg, UZ1CA

----------


## 240

> (       ),            .


   .    .     " " ,     75 ,    " "  50 ,      33   75 .    ,    ,  .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## UZ1CA

inverted_V 
 :

----------

RK9AMX, YL3AX

----------


## RK9AMX

> -


, .      .
,  ,   .      ,        .

----------


## RV3MP

> IV  40.   ,   6.5 - 20!    6400,    10!


....  ...   :Wink: ..  ,   .
       INV V  "  ".
,     . -   . :Shocked: 
,   .   .      ().
   ,        .



> ,   -       .


     . ,   .,  3(N)  .
   40(   20 ).
      /...    ""  (  )    .  ...  .
?... ... ::::

----------


## UN8FR

.  ?
   ,    -     .
      80 .  ,   80 .
 , -    ...
     ...

----------


## RV3MP

> ?


   .....   ....     :Smile: 
https://www.google.ru/maps/@54.56749.../data=!3m1!1e3
    ....

----------


## UN8FR

IV  80.   8,  .   19.75.     .
  3650.   3500.    .    CW  .
     .  Degen -   .
 = 1  3500 .    ,    .
  .
  , . .      .       .

----------


## UN8FR

, manna     - 89.5   :Smile: 
      60   .
          .  40-.
,    -  !

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 . ,    !  40    . .  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?   ?


  :  IV  40-80      (-268) ,  ,,10,5 ,  30      (     , DanLine,       ()   . ,        .   ""  .    ,,  ,(   ,    ).    .    !
      GP    .  ,    .  !
   80  1,5  ,   ,  !  ......!!!

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .  .


 , (      21,200    )    .   15 ,     IV 40-80   . ,        1.0  .IV .    15    20.  ,   GP  20. GP       ( )(   3-4          ,    ,GP  ,       ....  ).   !

----------


## ur4lbl

INV.V.    .     -  40 .   15  ,   G5RV -   ,   .    -  R=50 ,  "0",  3700 . 
 ,    -     -  ""?
  20   WAE   4X0T,  , .   0Z3    19.30 UTC -  57.
       -7.

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## RV3RF

INV.V. -     , 
  .

----------

RA3QTT

----------


## R6LCF

> 5- INV-V  : 80-40


    .  () 14   11   , IV 80-40. 40  1,05,  80  1,18. 15     2,0-2,5       ,  ,.(    )      (  20 GP,     )      .   IV:         ,    .  :   (14),   (33  +14  ), 50/50     (,      )    ,     (40    80  ,  ,  -268).   : ,  . ,   !
  , ,  DanLine.   !  ,            62(80),  . .

----------



----------

ur4lbl

----------


## ua5aa

,   ,      ...         ,   ""    ,       100     ..          ...

..      4! ,   , -   ...     ..

----------


## RA9SVY

(        ),     . ,  7100     7100:6050=1,1735 . ,    8,607 . ,  !  10  !

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## ra6fvs

50    ...   1    6400

----------


## RO5D

> ..


      ?

----------


## RA9SVY

*RA6FVS*,   ?

----------


## R6LCF

> :   ! ,   .   , ""  ...  ...


 .         !   ?




> 50    ...  1   6400


      ,  !      ( )     .
   IV  ,  ,   (   ,  )    . .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,  !      ( )     .


*+100500*  :Wink:  
   ,       .

----------


## HAZ

> ( )     .


,  ""?   ,  ,   ?    ,  ,      ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,  ""?   ,  ,   ?    ,  ,      ...


,         . 
,    .

----------

HAZ

----------


## RA9SVY

> 


    .  ,   ,  1,0.     ( -     ).                -.    ,    .              =1.      -  ,    -  ! ,     .

----------


## RA9SVY

30- ,   -4341 (      ),     . ,       -.         ,     .      -  .         .      -  .     ,       .   ,      -  .    ,    .    .    .

----------


## RA9SVY

.     ,          ,   .    ,   .

----------


## UN8FR

.
        .
    :   ,     .
     .        !
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-6.htm

----------


## us4lf

> 30- ,   -4341 (      ),     . ,       -.


,    .  , -   . :!:  73
P/S    ( )   .

----------

ua3enb, UB3RBU

----------


## RA9SVY

.    ,    .         (,   25 ),     2. ,     -  ,           50 .      1.       .

----------


## piramida79

? =1.25.    ,   "" .

----------


## ua3enb

,     .        1.0.

----------


## piramida79

IV -  -75-4.2   7       3,1 .  RG-58 - 14 


  ,  .

----------


## EW1CL

> IV -  -75-4.2   7       3,1 .  RG-58 - 14 
> 
> 
>   ,  .


     .        .
   ,        .

----------


## RA9SVY

> 


 .
    1,5 ().  -   .     MMANA      ( )  75 . ,   .    . -   ?

----------


## Vic_599

",   .    . -   ?"
    ....   ,      ,    .     ?  ,         .      -    (           )    -   (       ).             ( )  75 ,          4000 .         - ,   ,       .    .       .
   :     ,  ,  .      .

----------


## RA9SVY

> ?  ,        .   **  -    (           )**  -   (       ).            ( )  75 ,         4000 .        - ,   ,       .    .    ** .


    ,    . ,    ?    .

----------

RA0FU, RV3RF

----------


## RA0FU

> ,      .


     -    ... ::::

----------


## EW1CL

> 77     .   .


        - IV  .  IV -    V-  .
  -    ,      .        IV   0,5         .         .

----------


## EW1CL

.           .
,        ?
    ?

----------

--!!!    :   "...   ...   ..."    .   ?  "" ... ,     ...

----------


## UA5O

> .


   CQ- .  .   , ,    ,   . :::: 




> .           .
> ,        ?
>     ?


    .    QTH .        ,      ,   ,     .        .

----------


## UA5O

> 


    .

----------


## ra6foo

> .


. .      -    ?

  -       ?

----------


## Serg

> IV?


 ?      4 (   )    ,        ,          ( )   -.

     1900       20    - +      80+40,      20.

----------

> "        - IV  ."


   "",   ,   "".     "". 




> "...       ,      ..."


 ,     .      "" .

----------


## ua4wi

> ,            ?      50.


...   ,    V-
...,    ""   50 ,       ,    ,        .
... ,   ...

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## ra6foo

> 2  12


 " " !!!   ,   .

----------

Serg

----------


## R3WZ

.
1.  I-V     ( 50 ).      . 
  ( 1.5)     7.100.          7.100 ?
2.     ?           .       .
                       ?  
 . .

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## Vic_599

2 ra6foo . . "     -    ?

   -       ?"
   ,     ( )       .  ,          IV.     ,            .           .   ?   ?

    ,                  .           , ..

----------


## ra6foo

> "",        .


    ""  "--!!"   .
 ""  ? ,   ,  ... ?




> ,     ( ) 
>       .


  ""   ?

p.s. 
              " - "
       ""

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     X (JX)


     !!!

----------


## ra6foo

> ,


  - . 
     ,    .
  ,

----------

> ""  "--!!"   .
>  ""  ? ,   ,  ... ?


 , ,  .    ,       ,  ,"  "       . ,    "" ,        ().

----------

> 3 ,   .    - .


    " "  "".     ...

----------


## 240

> ,   .


,  ,   "",   ,         ?

----------

R8ach, UT4UHG,

----------


## RM3UA

> ,    26.


??? :Rolling Eyes: 
    ,     
 ?  Inverted Vee   
.    1000- ...

----------

R8ach, RK9AMX

----------

> ,  ?    ?   ...


   ,   .     -    ,    ...

    -  ,          .     ,         .  :Sad:      ( ),       - "  ".   . -      - "   ,   -   !" :Razz:

----------

Alex 1, ua3rmb, UT4UHG

----------

Alex 1, R3WZ

----------


## RA9SVY

> 


 -   .  -   .       (ML   ).

----------


## Serg

> ,  !!!


 ""   -   .     ,    . -   - -,    49   10 ,        1.0 .     ,    X-,  .




> - -  ?


 -  .
  -  ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> ra6foo  
>  "".     : "  =1"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  .  ""       .


      8     . . 
      .     ""     = 1
 ? (    ,   )

----------


## RA9SVY

> ..      ...


  .

----------



----------


## ra6foo

> , ,  ,


 . 
  ,    "  ,      ".
,      ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> .


     (50  75),   (50  75)
        (50  75).

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UA5O

> ,       .    " ",      - ,    ...  .


    ,     ? ::::

----------


## Amw

> .


      , ,   ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## ra6foo

> ,


   ,      , 
    ""   ""

----------

R8ach

----------


## Amw

,    ,        ,        ,       ,     ,   " "     ?
    IV " ",      ...   IV     ,    .

----------


## Amw

> ,  W3DZZ?    ,   ?


 ,  ,  , ,   5/8...  :Shocked: 




> ...    -    JX .


 ,   ""  "" ...  ::::

----------

> " ",


 ,    -    (,, ,  ).      .  ""   -  ()  .   ,        .

----------

R6CW_Alex, RA9SVY

----------


## RA9SVY

-       .       :":   ,       . ,     --.   ! :     .     .      ,   ..."

----------


## Amw

> ,    -    (,, ,  ).


   ,   ...  ,         "":     IV -  .   GP   .  ..

----------


## R6LCF

> ,         "":     IV -  .   GP   .  ..


       (     IV)  ,   .        .: 40   10 (  )  ,  80  .(     ,      ).   14-15,     40   , 80     (   80     ,   ,   ,    60) :     ,  .   .  ,    ,   . !

----------

Amw,

----------


## Alex 1

...   ...    ....         ... http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-6.htm

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## R6LCF

Vic_599
  .     ......./  11 (,   D-40   D-25 )  IV  40,    ( 1/1)         40  . (  )     , 10  .        20       IV  .!

----------


## Vic_599

Aex 1 "      ,     ,   .    TVI" . 
 10-40         , , , .  4  -811           .     ,       .          .    .   ,        .  :         ,     , TV .       IV        .          ,      ,     TV  (   )        ,        -        .   ,          ,        .        .      ,   ,            ,   - FD-3, FD-4.       .        "   "      "   ".  ,     ,   ,         ,              .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R8ach

,,        ::::     ,   .       ::::

----------

Alex 1, RK9AMX

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,     X (JX)     ,     . ,       ,       +


   ,   .   ,        .     . .    , -330+   .        .         .

----------


## Vic_599

Vic_599,  ?   ,       .
,   10    .     -330           5   .    ,         (        )      .      ,   .

----------

R6CW_Alex, RA0FU, RK9AMX

----------


## RK9AMX

, *Vic_599*,   :
"  ,       ."

 , ,  . 
-,      .
-,      .
-,    10    .

,   ,         IV      .
,    ,        .




> ...  -


!       .

----------

R8ach

----------


## Serg

> ,   .   ,        .     .


  ,  -         ,         ,   ?!

----------


## RK9AMX

*ra6foo*, ,     .       .   IV      .     ,   .
 ,      . 
 : - " - , "" ".  : - "  ,   ,      ."  : - ", ,     ,     ".
   ,      ?   ?
  -    . !
      .  !
    ,    .  !
   ,   ?

   ,      IV,      .
,     :Embarassed:

----------


## Alex 1

> *Vic_599*... 10-40         , , , .  4  -811           .....


     !       ,        !        ,    2-7    450  .     .       .     IV    " "  (      )      .             ,        ! :Wink:

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


 .   ,: , 50,(  ,      ,     ) . , ,         0,5        .   ,    IV          .    10    40   : .   , IV   ,         (  ,   MMANe    ).  .  :     ,    ,     .(     ,    )
** ( . *balun*, balanced-unbalanced)     ,      (balanced)   (unbalanced)   .
   TV:


   (  )   .   !




> ,


            ,    -       ,     .      .       .!

RK9AMX :  -    . !
      .  !
    ,    .  !

       :        (   )  -    ()   ().  ,    , !
  ,    .......... !

----------

> -    .


    (  )   ,    - "  "         : "       ?"... 

   -  ,    .     ...

----------

R6CW_Alex, RK6KV

----------


## Alex 1

> *Vic_599*...  ,      ,   . ...


  ,      .        15      9      7 .  55  .

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

,         .    ,  IV -    ,    ,   0,3,  0,5.    ,       ,   ,      EU  AZ, SA  OC.   ,          ,     ,  "".  ,     ,          , ,  !
   ..     ,     ,      .     ,    -  .
P.S.   - 
73!

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> ?      ,      ,     ,      - .     -      ,      "" .


     .   (  ) **   .     .     . . ,  , , .     .,  TV,  .... .     ,   ,    .      ,          !
   ,                 !

----------


## Alex 1

> *R6LCF.....Vic_599....*    ,   :....


     !        ?       ,             !     ?         ?

----------


## RN6L

> .


          ...

----------


## ur5cai

> .


     300 ?

----------


## ua4sz

> .   ?


     -   .   ,     .         ,     .
    ,   .....

----------


## ua4sz

> ?


    J .

----------

RX9CDR

----------


## HAZ

> 1, 10, 100    .    .


--,      ,    ... :Rolling Eyes: 
      (, -   ).
     RD7M ("/   , 6/2014, . 32):
"  Invt.V    (     )    - 0,05 ..." 
( ).
     ,   -   "  "! -, ,  -     "",  ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Alex 1

----------


## RO5D

> ,    ...


   ,   .
     ..

           .
   .

    ?
 :

----------


## ua4sz

[QUOTE=ra6foo;101134,        .[/QUOTE]

----------

Serg, UN8FR

----------


## Vic_599

ua4sz.        Alex 1 "   Alex 1  
      .        15  .
               ."

  ,    ,      IV      ,           .  ,    . .        ,    ,       ,        ,         .           .     IV         .               ,         35  -.

----------



----------


## RX9CDR

> .
>  .


,       .      .

----------


## RO5D

> ,       .


 ,     ....




> -  !


     ?

----------


## RO5D

> 0.15λ


  ,      ....

----------


## RD7M

.....    --- 1)-            2)-  .....           .   ,       . (           - ,     ....HI-HI)

----------


## ra6foo

> ,


        -      .
           f / f 
          4 . 
    .

----------


## R6LCF

> IV   12,    2.      5-6,   .


           ,(  )   .

----------


## Serg

, ,    ,             .

 -   ,    - 3-4  ,     .   -     -          ** .

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

,       .   2-10db   2.,    ,    . ,        1-2 , ..       .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ?


     Inv.V

----------


## RA3AKF

> Inv V, -     .


  -   ?  ::::

----------


## RA3AKF

> DL7YAD Alex***  1-2 , ..       .
>    ,        .


            . 
  Inv.V      .

----------


## UA9AU

110. . 90-100.,      ,     .

*  6 ():*

 .    -  5-7,    70   35!

----------


## HAZ

> ...  70   35!


    .        -        ,  20  (,    40       20-25 ).
     -      ,       (  20 .!),    180 , ..   IV   .  ""    ...        .         -   IV    ""  (  ),   (  ...)   ,  -   - ,     , .    50 .
     - " ,  " -    IV .

----------


## 240

> -   ?


 , -    .

----------


## HAZ

> ?


  - ""...




> InVee  80  160  50   27.5 .


       ,   ( W3DZZ  ),   12 ,  4-,   .  613   ( 160 )  2 . ,  . ,    ,    .       ,  ...

----------


## rv3daf

> .

----------


## HAZ

"". ,  3     (  20 .)   . 
 -    19 ,  12  -     ...

----------


## R3DE

*DL7YAD Alex*, 
  ,   ,   .
   (    ),   ,     .
     .    ( )  40 .    , "   ".

"   "
-    ,   ,  .     "",  ,     .

----------


## R3DE

*RV3MP*, 
   ,      .      :Razz: .
    ( )   40   6Y4,   20  - V73, FK, VK9  . .

, VK9    ,   100    .
  (    )     ,  SMS   ...

----------


## UN8CR

.     -    4,5.         .    80,40  20.       "" -    .   50 ,  28 .  

   L=300/f()/4*0.96
L80=300/3.6/4*0.96=21.7
L40=300/7.1/4*0.96=11
L20=300/14.1/4*0.96=5.54

,          "-V",  .        "  ".

----------


## Gena-lab

> .     -    4,5.         .    80,40  20.       "" -    .   50 ,  28 ..............  ....................  ....................  ......
> ,          "-V",  .        "  ".


 ....          ,    / ,   ,     +4,5,  =2-3 ,  ,   80-.    ,   9   ,      .  80-   ,  30 ,    (  ),.      1,5-2 ,    ,   -  , -        80-    2  .      ,  ,  ,      ,  ,   40-       0,5-1  ,        80- 22  17,5  =1,4, 40- 10,2  10,2  =1,2, 20- 5,1  5,1  =1,2.       ,      ,  .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,        4,5 ?     7   21?


 -    ,       6-7, 40-     15-,     .

----------


## UA9AU

> (  -50 12)?


    2   . :Smile: 

*  5 ():*

   .  .

----------

RK6LN

----------


## Gena-lab

> D=56 d=32 h=9  2000.   ?


    ,   ,   (  3 ,   4-5 ).   ?   20 ,    ,      ,  ,     ,  3-4 ,  ,  50 ,    -  3   9 ,     ,   .   12-15   ,            -    ,   .

----------


## UR5LBM

V  160,    ,  7-8       .  ,10    .  ,          . -   (  ,    ,     ). 
,    .

----------


## UR5LBM

,    ,       .   ,    .

----------

UR5LBM

----------


## R4AAY

!    8    40   V?         32  ? (   4 )

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## UA9JSJ

40    1,6.     36   0   .    (  10-15         2000  2001) .  718   2-3  .        15 ,          -2  1,2     .  20   .

----------


## apg

> ,  6 QSO   21  40IV


,   ,  ,   .

----------


## apg

.
 1,6 -           :-)

----------


## UA9JSJ

IV    7090   1.6

----------


## UN8FR

mini-whip  ,   Inverted-V 80-40.    ...
    mini-whip  .       ,      .
       80-,  VP2E.     ,     !

----------


## R6LCF

> mini-whip  ,


     ,         ,    !!!

----------


## R6LCF

> vp2e


    ?  (80)    9   S.     !

----------

,      .       40.   (   )   80.      3,5,6 .   . :Razz:

----------

CADET

----------


## RV3MP

> 20  ,     .


  ,          20  -   .
 ...  INV V   ...
,   ,     ....   .
   ... mini whip      ...     ...
        .

----------


## UN8FR

,    .       :Smile:

----------


## UN8FR

?   .
     whip         .
 ,          .
http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/ -   mini whip . .

----------


## UA0SM

MW ,    MOXON,    .

----------

UN8FR

----------

UN8FR, UT4UHG

----------

,  .     623       70.          .   ,   .    ,       (    :Embarassed: ),    .

----------


## 240

> .              40/80/160


 ,     .     .      ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .     .      ...


 ,   .    Eton 1 XM ,   Grundig(  )          , DX(   FM).       (3 )     SSB        .         D20      ,      .           FM   ,    ,      50    ,    ,      ,     40  .    ,         9          ,  FM c    .  . !

----------


## UN8FR

80-.   6,   4 .
  .   7-   9- !
   2-3       ...  - 8 .
       .
 ,    ?        80-...

----------


## RV3MP

> .


, ""    .  :::: 
    15 ,   ...  INV L. 
  .

----------


## Aleks077

.         Inv. V  60 .  ,     .      80 . ,           .      40 .     2-3    .  Inv. V     ,    -    80-40  20 .        .        .
  .  .

----------


## HAZ

> Inverted V  80 . .  15 .   20+60


   VP2E.     InvV (  ),        -     ,   (  ) -  25  (  45).       GP,     -      .    2-   (+160 );   -      (),       1:1 (  ""),      1-2  .
 VP2E        - , .
 ,    ,     " ",     ,    ,      .

----------

LY3SR, R6CW_Alex

----------


## R0TA

> 2 (     ) - ,    15       60+20    45.


    :       ?   -   !       ?      -   ..... ,  -  . :Smile:

----------


## RA9CTW

> Inverted V  80 . .  15 .   20+60 .    ?


     19  60.       15 .  .

*  7 ():*




> (),       1:1 (  ""),      1-2  .


  .         75 .    .        .        .      .      .       IV  .       .      IV

----------


## UR6EF

V.   160  ", 1981, 11, . 19.  UA1DZ. "     9  .  .     40 .

----------


## RA9CTW

> ,    - Inv.Vee   
> -- ,?


 . 
         ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    .


       ,               .          .
  :     IV               ,    1/2 .        !

----------


## Serg

> -   ..... ,  -  .


,         ,     ,      ::::     .    -  ,         .




> 2  .


   ,    0,       "" 3  .         80   .

----------


## RA9CTW

> OCF " InvV"       -    ,


   OCF       80 .        . 
    OCF.     ,       . 



> 


   ?   ?

----------


## RU9WG/9

> Inverted V  80 . .  15 .   20+60 .    ?


,           .  -       ,   -             .  50 .      100 ,  .     ,  2.     -  ,   1  2.
,    40  20 :
--   =  21 ,    7  14  (21/3=7)
--      6,5  13   . 1.5 ..
       , ..  . ,  ,      ,        .     .
  =1   ,    .   , -,   10   , -      .      2  ,     ,    CW-QRP .
    ,                .         ,    2-3 .    .
 : http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm
 :   .

----------


## R0TA

> -  ,         .


   .  NA ,   "   MMANA"     ,  -     .   ,  .   - :   ,   ,  ,       .    .            -  ,    ,     ,  1   100   ,  ,    .

----------


## ra6foo

> -  , 
>    ,...  ,    .


  ?

 -    ,  .
  .   , , , 
,    .    
    ,   " " . 

      ,    . 
  ,      .  .

----------


## R0TA

> ,   ,    2000    .      SW2016.


, VP2E         1/4  .      ,       ,    . , .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> VP2E    .   -   .   15-16      .    ,           .      ,   .


          (Vertical Polarized 2 Element   "    ) ,       .  ,    .  ,    .    , ......       .   ....

----------

RZ3FQ

----------


## RV3RF

-        ,      - .

----------


## RV3RF

,             --  . 
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-6.htm

  ,      -    .   -
    - .

----------

UA9AU

----------


## UA9AU

,  .  11.21  ,     3,4,6  ,      100!  ! :Super: 
    !  .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> . (  ),    .  10.2  ,    .
>      ,      VP2E. . , !


 ,    .
            .        .      40    .      .    2  .      (W, JA, VK, PY) .  100 .       :Sad:

----------


## RO5D

> ,  22  23.30       ,


    ... :Razz: 

          - VP2E...

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

> .


   ?

----------


## Serg

> .


    .

       1840  3600   . ,     40 -  ?

----------


## HAZ

> ...   1840  3600    . ...


   , , .         , ,  NECforMMANA -      , MMANA    .  2 :

----------

Serg, UN8FR

----------


## RZ3FQ

> ?


   60.

----------


## Serg

> , , .


 ,      ?

----------


## R3THP

Iv 40  80   ,    80     .     40 ,   .   ?

----------


## RZ3FQ

> 8 .


  80,   .      , , ,   .
 2 ,  .)))   2   .      .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## rw3ar

> ,   -  ""


      .
  ,     :
- 
- 
-   (    )

 -   .

 -   ,   "" ...

  ,      ? 
     ""-  ""-,     ,   "",   , (   - " ", ),   " " (        ,   / )...

----------

Serg

----------


## UT4UCM

,    -   - ,     :           , : ...
     .

*  6 ():*




> " "  "" -   .
>  "" -  ,          -   .


,   . :!:

----------

RV3RF

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ""-  ""-,



     ,    .



> ,  ,  - ,  ,     ..



.

----------

Mayor

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.
            ,   /,    .         ,    ,   /   .
   . ,         , ,  ,  ,     ,  . http://dic.academic.ru/searchall.php?SWord=  %D0%92%D0%B8%D0%B1%D  1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%  BE%D1%80&from=xx&to=  ru&did=enc_colier&st  ype=
      ,                   ( )        ,    .
         ,         . 
 -   ,  ,    ()   .

----------


## Serg

> ?


      .    ,       ,  ,   ,       .

----------


## 9twa

.   ,   40-  -        .   40-       .     40-   30 , MFJ   -.          -.

----------


## RV3MP

> 40-  -       .


   . 200 <1.5 .
 -  .  (),  . 
   ,  .
INV V 40 (80-40-20)      0.75 .
 232541

----------


## 9twa

> 80  40  ?


   80  40  - 30-40 




> ?


 

*  6 ():*




> ?  , ,   (   RQuad  /,   /)


,  .       ,      .

----------


## R4IMM

> 2,5 - 3 .


   ,   .

----------


## ua4sz

> ,   .


    .
 4  :    .       in V 40-80

----------


## R3THP

:   ,    .     ,

----------


## Famas

:Sad:    ,  , ,    ,    .   5     2 Inv.V.  40  20,   .   ,      , ..   -75,  R    50 .   ,               ,    ?

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## HAZ

> ...


   ,    ...   "",    -     ,    . ,    " ...".

----------

RV9CX, RZ6FE

----------

> ,    ...   "",


 ,      : " ,   - ".

----------


## CADET

> 40 ,  20      .        ,   .


    .      " ",       .      - .          ,    ""       .       "" ,       110       ,   .

----------


## 897

> .


,  ,    .   "" 50       ( 50 )   ,    :Razz: .  ,        - .  -  , , , -,   1  1   .

----------


## Famas

,    ,         , -    ,        :Wink: 
       ,   . !

----------

LY3SR

----------


## CADET

,  ,    .     ,    *bal*-   *un*-.  - . 
   -     ""    "  ", ""  " ",  ""  "".

----------


## Serg

50   (50  -, 50    ..)        ,      , ,         ( 1/4 )        >2      ,  .

----------


## ES1BA

> 


A    RN3RGM      ""?

----------

LY3SR

----------


## RN3RGM

*Famas*,     ?

----------


## RN3RGM

*Famas*,     ?     ?

----------


## UA9AU

?   10 InVee  20    ,    !40-     15 .

----------


## RV3MP

> 40-     15 .


15  . .    .

...   40   CW (6.800... 6.900),     .
 ,  30    80. 
 ... 3.53=11.5 ...      .
     INV V 80-40-20.

----------


## RU9WG/9

*RV3MP*, !       IV,   6.5  13.5  :     28=1 (7 =1, 14 =2)?   ,     28  -  . ,       .
   4.5  9.5 ,   10 =1,  21 =2.
 50 ,     .
 , ?

----------

RU9WG/9

----------


## unname

*RV3MP*, 

        ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ?


 .
  ,     ? RW3MP  .    ,           .      .

----------


## RU9WG/9

,     ,       ,    .
,       ,  , **    IV,      .   ,    5     . -  IV     .  **    .
    RX3AKT    ,   10    ,     :  1  1.3, .     14062   QRP QSO  IK6FVJ/QRP.

----------


## RX9CDR

> -  ,    ?


  ,     .    V       ,        .           .

----------


## unname

*RV9CX
*
,     .   :     Vp2e     ?    . 
,   : 
1.          .
2. -  ,         ,      . ?  

     -  ,               .         .




> ,     .    V       ,        .           .


             ?

 ,  ,      ,      ,      )))

     " "       .        .        IV.

----------


## RV9CX

> Vp2e     ?


  ,  .    (  )   ,     .

 ,     ,     ,       .   ,   IV    ,            -  ..  ,     ,         IV  2 !   -      ,     "     IV  =1".       .   ,   =1         .      =1.



> 20  -


  !     .      ,      -  .

----------

RZ6FE, ua4wi

----------


## 240

F2    10  20 .  2500   1500 .

----------


## unname

*RV3MP*

  ?

1.      ,        ,        .
2.      ,      ,    ,         . 1.
3.          , ,     ,          .     . 
 4.      ? VP2E     . 
5.  200 ?        ,   ,   150 ,      ,  75    .

----------


## unname

> .    .  ,     ,  .            .
> 
> 
>      ....


 -  ,        ,    .
           . 3

----------

RZ3FQ

----------


## RV9CX

> IV      ?


     ,       ,    .

----------


## U T

,   ? 
Inverted Vee dipole.  -    ,      *V*   .  VP2E?  - ?  "" -? 

     !!!!       ,   Inv. Vee,       -     .

    .   ,   .

----------

Alex_54, Amir, RX9CDR

----------


## UA9AU

?    ,  ,  . :Smile:

----------


## U T

> ,


   : Inverted Vee -                 ... ? 
 : . 



> 


...   .

----------


## U T

.   .  -    . 
,       ,      ,         - .         - ,  .

----------


## 240

. ,     .   "".          .

----------


## U T

> ,   :


   ???  . .     .    . 
    -  ,    -  .    . 
  .   . ,  .

***************
.       ,  ""          . 

  - .   .

----------


## unname

.      .

----------


## U T

> ,     ...


      -  .   **    -     -  *Ш*.       ,        ,     .   .     .  . .

----------


## HAZ

,   -  - ,     -  . :

----------

RU9WG/9

----------


## U T

> ?


    !!!

----------


## U T

> :      ,    .


        .

----------


## Serg

?

" "  /  -      (  )    . , ""   "" -  ,    .       "",     .        ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ?


   ,        .
          .
     ,       ,  ,       . 
,     ,        ?      ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ua3rmb*, 


> ...


,       2007.

----------


## unname

> .


,  , ..  ?

               .

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> .


"..." ()

     -       ?  :Smile: 
,       " "   ,     .

  full-wave dipole     ,  :
http://file.scirp.org/pdf/JEMAA20120600002_42314033.pdf

----------


## Amir

, !
-  .
  ,          .
       -V ?
  ,    .
       .
73!

----------


## RZ6MB

> ,          .
>        -V ?


   1130  .     .

----------


## unname

*Vlad UR 4 III*, 

  ,          . 

 ,     ,     nec2.      160  85     +j25 .
        ,           ,      .     ,   ?
 ,   vp2e     ,       .

----------


## Amir

!
         .
    ,    .
,       -?    ,   .
     Inverted-V?
,   .     15,    90-100.  50 . =3.15   7170 .    .   ?
   ,   -    1.2-1.5.
   ?
73!

----------


## RV3MP

> Inverted-V?
> ,   .     15,    90-100.  50 . =3.15   7170 .    .   ?
>    ,   -    1.2-1.5.
>    ?


 -  ...
  ,     ? 
  /,   ....
...  ?
 , " "...   . /  .
    90   .
 -  .
  ?   10...10.5  (  ).

----------


## RV3MP

> ,         ?


,   ** *,  *    .
 ...  ...

----------


## RV3MP

> ...         .


.  .
400  (6.9-7.3)     30  150 .
   ...    .

" "

----------


## Amir

, !
  .      5     2-2,5.
  4 .  50-4-11   7,3       .  ,    7100   0,26  .
    1,5  .        .     6-7  .  -  .     ?          ?   -  ? 
OSL-  .  .......
 ,     .       .
,  2      -  !
     LZAV-5B.   ,   20   2,    .
  LDG AT1000-proII,      :::: ......
  -    !
   LZ/NR3DL   5-6.09.2016.
73!

----------

Amir

----------


## RX6LQ

> -  .     ?


     /       ,       .      ,     - ...
     .           SARK-110   ,  ,      ,   .     SARK-110     .       ,  ,   6-  8- ,          .     (  1, 2 ,3  ,    ),    .   ...
    73!  de RX6LQ  //

P.S.         ,   ,      .   RV3MP...

----------

Amir

----------


## RV3MP

> ... ...


  -    .
... ...  ,   ...     .
,   ,       ,  ... "  ",   ,  ...
 ,   .

----------

RX6LQ

----------

> ,   ,


  .... :::: 
   .




> ,   .


    !

   .
   50 .
,       ,    .
       ,
  .
 :!:

----------


## U T

....  :Smile:      . 
    ,          .   ,   . ,   - . ,   .  -          .  , ,   - ...

----------

Amir

----------

> ....


?
    ?
 ,    -330 .
      1-38, 1-47 +
   .
  -USB.  . 25 .
   .
    .  .
 (   ,  - !) 
 ( .)    ... .
   Yagi.
     Wi Fi.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .


        ,       ,     .             ,       = 4     30-35%.
 .
  = 4    60%
4=((1+)/(1-))    =0,6 
   0,36  36%.
       ,          ,          . ..     100        100/0,64 = 156 
 ,            *100*     56 + 56 = *102* .     1,6  ,  . (    ). 
  =4        ,     ,     (      )   1,3 .
  ,  -.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .      5


     160.   .    .    -904     ,    QS0 c .     .

----------

> ,  ,       .


 -!!!!
 UR4III       . 
  .
http://news.cqham.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=339
 :!:

----------


## RX6LQ

> , ..  (.) .


  :  OSL-  SARK-110 (  Amir)   ,     .      ,     .       .

----------

> .


    ,         .
 ,   !
   (   )      50 (75)
   1/4  .
     ,       R=20 .
  (   )    .
   :
http://news.cqham.ru/articles/detail.phtml?id=339
     .
 :!:

----------

> ...


 :::: 
       ...
  -      .




> -,   " ".


 ,  .
!
 ?
 :!:

----------



----------


## RV3MP

> ,         .


    ,       .
,      .
  .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-STM32/page116



> ,       R=20 .


, . 
  R  / 50      +/-.
   RG58, RG213,RG214,DX10,1/2",7/8".... 75...  .
   .    - .
,     (   ),  ...   .

----------

Amir

----------

> .


     ....




> .


OSL-       ,
  - .
  .
 :!:

----------


## Serg

> ?


 : http://gadget-arena.ru/catalog/compu...er_rs_232_dce/

 -         MAX232        .
     ,  100,   10-15.

----------



----------


## Peter Pychtin

> !
>   , !
>      , .   ,     .


    .       ,     .     Inv.V        . ..             .

----------


## RV3MP

> 80 .  .      18 .          .


  ,  10...15...  18 ,  INV V 80     .
   ,        . 
DX    ...  ,      .
 ...    ?  , , ?
  20    ( ).
   .
INV V 80 (+40+20  ).  *8* .        .
 :

  -     .  .
 FT950 - . SWR   ( ,  ).
,    -  .
 ,      ...   ,      .

----------

Lega, R6CW_Alex

----------


## RADIO-2015

,     inv-v     20,40,80 ,    12,  2,5-3 .
   ,       .

----------

> 20,40,80 ,    12,  2,5-3 .


 80   ,       ,   80    . , 40  20       .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,       .


        .
   ,   " "  10...15 ,   80,    .
,    30...40 . ,      .
 40,   .   80 ...    .
 20   .
 -   - 100%.
 ( ) 80, 40, 20...(  ).
( ,  8 ,  200):

  ...  ... 
  ,  ,   .
  ....  .
,  ,  ,   ...
,   INV V,   ...   ...
 .

----------


## RV3MP

> -- 12    80 .  40    .


, ,  ...  ""   INV V.
, ....  ,    . 
,   .
,      ?

----------


## RV3MP

> -  ,   .


...
      ?
    ?
   -  .
  -  .
/...   ...
,  20,    5 ()  ...  .

----------

dinatron

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


    . ,    ,   ......!
RV3MP      ,      ""      268           2-3-4  .         80 .      14          60 ,            .  .  ,!

----------


## RADIO-2015

> , ....  ,    . 
> ,   .
> ,      ?


 ,       ,         ?     ,            1,2     13,2 ,    ?

----------


## UN8FR

W3DZZ  :Smile: 
 40  .  80  .    20-  ( ).       28.  21    !
 80-   ,    ,    .
  W3DZZ       20-   ,     .

----------


## UA9AU

,    ,  - http://ua4cgr.narod.ru/2008/dl2kq.html

----------


## UA9AU

,   40-50,   .     .
-          100 . InVee        .

----------


## R2LAC

*        ?*
 ?
        ,  Inv.Vee    (   )- ,,  , DX    ,  ,  3000  .
   ,  .      -  ,  ,       ( )   .   , ,.
     ,   ,    -   .      ,,    - Inv.Vee,     (   )   . ,  WARC-+100 ...
 :

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3AKF*, 


> *RV3MP*  ˸...  ... " "  R3M.
>  " "  !    ,    R3A


  "":
*́* ( . _perfection_  )    ,  ,  ,    ,   ,     . ,    ,  , ,        .
   ,         ,      .
  :

** , ,     ( ) .     ,     .
  :
"     1.01,         ,    "",        .

----------

LY3SR

----------


## RADIO-2015

> .


    ,   80   :(        ?

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RADIO-2015

?

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RV9CX

> 80   :(        ?


  ,       .  160/80  80 ,  60.  ,    IV 160/80+40/30     9. 80%    DXCC       .   -  !   , CW     DXing  ,    80  160    .
.

----------


## Terminal

.
     ?
 14 ,   ,      .

   ""        1  .

----------


## HAZ

> ...     ,     ,    -   ?


,   ,   - 1)    ,   ;  1-2    ; 2)    ,        ;      (1/4L   )      - ,   CityWindom,   (   ),     ""  . , , ,  , ,  .  -  " GP"   .

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> 1)    ,   ;


    .   : 2   ,    .   3     ( 10). ,  " ".  (   )         .  7015,  7200!  ~ 2,5-3.     .  TRX,    YE1AR, ,    (100).  ,  -. 





> 2)    ,        ;      (1/4L   )      - ,   CityWindom


 . -            1-2  .  .    10. 
, ,     ,   ?

73!

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> ,  ,     V.      .


,    . 





> V         10   .


  14.    20   (    , hi).
, ,     " "  ?

73!

----------

> 30


 ::::  ::::  :::: 
...!

----------


## HAZ

> , ,     ,   ?


      -      ,        ( ),     =0,97...0,95 (   ,       ).

----------

DL7YAD Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> :    40-   80-     ,      1830   ( , ,  12 ,  )    ,     .
> ,   ,   ,   .


,            " "  160.    UA4PA.

----------


## UA3RRT

> 


   .

----------


## Serg

> :    40-   80-     ,      1830


        ?       10,  160 "" -         ,    160    "".

----------


## UN8FR

.  ?  :Smile:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Gena-lab

> :        -...


    ?     -,     .        ,     ,    ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R6LCF

> ""   ,     160


 2 - 3 .        .        ,  160   .    "" . 1/1    ,    , !

----------

> 2 - 3 .


 
 : 80/.
   8-7  .
 :Razz: !




> 


    500%.
     ,   .

----------


## Serg

*powerman*,         . 
   75   ,    -  ,   ,     .
  qrz.ru  rj3ff -         .

----------

" ",         .
  ""  .
   ""        4.

----------


## piramida79

,  2   19,50 +  75 19.  .    6  ,     1/4 :Super: 




> +  75 19.


-27

----------


## powerman

""    ,    ?

----------


## rn1qa

,     , , , ,     1/4 ,  ,.  INV   .

----------


## ua4sz

> ""    ,    ?


  ""                0,250,66   , .     .
 ""-    .   ,  .
         .      ,         .

----------

Serg, UA9AU

----------


## ua1nan

, ::::    2017

----------


## R3THP

> .. , -  .       ?


   ,   "  .         :Smile:        ?

----------


## UB1AJH

UTP    4  .   2      .  2   .       50 .       TRX.          UTP           .         .

----------


## rx3dqx

> , UTR?

----------

UN8CB

----------


## UT1LW

*Relav*,    ?

----------


## Relav

.  ,  ,    .       9- -        (SP,I,LZ) (   Jt-65).     .     .       .      "",    .  15  4  80         .

----------

*RV3MP*
,   80 .
 176    2 610.  5  6 .   .
     .
*Relav*
   .
     .
  .    0,25 ,   .  .  ,   .     .   .
 -.
 call RW9RN.   :Smile:

----------

*Relav*
 -.     . 
,    !!!

----------


## RV9CX

> ,


     ,   ,    .   4...
  100   80     IV   5 ,   9 ,  IV  160/80+40/30

----------


## UB1AJH

iv  80  40  .      ,       80   1.3 ,  40  1.2        10   .     80    20   10  ,   40      .  ,        1 ,     10  .      .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## HAZ

21  ?    InvV  40  -  .   ,    ,     3 .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ,     3 .


         80/40  IV      15 ,   2-2,5        .    - -     .

----------


## R6LCF

IV 80/40     15.    .    !

----------



----------


## UB1AJH

.[/QUOTE]             ,

----------


## UB1AJH

> .   ,   .


      .

----------


## NiKholya

> ,


       .

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


               .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## UD4A

> .


 ,        / .       .  ,    ,      1,0  :Smile: .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## UR4LRG

,   7-   V,     .
  :
80  -     -    80 .     .
40  -    .  .
30  -     80 .     ,      3/4    30 
20  -     80 .    14.15 ,      ,     3/4    20 
15  -   7 .       3/4    15 
10  -    .

      10-15  .    50   75   .      . 
.       ,      28 .     500 ,    .
 7  ,     7010-7020,      21150. 
   14 .    -     ,  ,   .  ,     14150, ,    10 .    -      ,  .   80   ,   3540.
 -  47  56  15,    .
    -  ,  UT5UY      UR4LZZ.
:

----------

rv3kj, RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## UD4A

> .


,  .          50-   :Smile: .




> -  ,  UT5UY      UR4LZZ.


   ?    10   ,      20-  .   ,   .

----------


## UD4A

> ...


  , ,       :Smile: .

----------


## RU3KU

> 


.   




> ,

----------


## UB1AJH

[QUOTE=UR5ZQV;1451152]*UB1AJH*, .  ,     ""  (, ),        .

----------


## RU3KU

> 


    ...

----------


## UR4LRG

> ?    10   ,      20-  .   ,   .


     11 .     16,  55-50-45-40,    .
     ,      28  -   ,     .
   .  7/21  -    ,      3,5/10/14 .

*  6 ():*




> 18  24.9?   45     .


, .     .       ,     ,      . ,     28 ,     18-24-28,    , .

----------


## gera

> 


   .   ?

----------

SAM

----------


## UR4LRG

> *UR4LRG*
> 
>   ,   80-     19    10- ,  In.V  WARC,  :


    ,       - 20     :Smile:

----------


## RA3AKF

> :


     ,       
    .     ?

----------


## UN7CI

> ?


  80-.   .  2000-  In.V    (80, 40, 20, 15, 10)   .         WARC.

----------

proboy, RA3AKF

----------


## UN7CI

> ?


   3-     ( )         .

:



> (80, 40, 20, 15, 10)

----------

RA3AKF

----------


## UN7CI

> .


    . 

  -     .
            .(1)
      10-,    .
,  ()      , : 80 - 0,5, 40 - 0,3, 20 - 0,2, 15 -     10 - . 
.(2)
    ,     ,       , .. /.
.
      . 
.(3)
.
.
  ,   ,   .

----------


## Serg

> ,      .


    ,    20. (8.5     + 10    ).
   12-13 (    )   14  21  ( > 2.5, 120-130 ),      ?

 -      3/4,   ,    GP    2-3 .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## UD4A

> ,      .


  ,      .   , -   ,    .       ,   40-30   .

----------

6Y5.

----------


## UN7CI

> **


,   .  80- -    ,   21   = 3 (   ).    MMANA,      .
 ,           , ..         2.
 ,     7  28   .
.

----------


## RV9CX

. -   ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RV9CX

> ,


 



> ,


   ,    ))
    ,  ,         :Wink: 
  ,     . .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,     7  28   .
> .


UN7CI -  ,         .   -   ?

----------


## UR4LRG

> ,     LC .      ,       +35    -30 ,       .  W3DZZ           INV V     . 
>       .


     (   )    ,   .  W3DZZ,    .       ,      -77     +80.         ,   .  15 -   .      ,    . ,        .  -   2   "  " -   .    .  ()    .    ,  - .  ,   +20    14235 ,    -30 ,     14040 .    ,       14200 ,       .  ,        -      .      ,             .             :Smile:  -         :Smile:  






> 5-  , 80-40-20-15-10,    , .


     - . ,      .  5-  -   30    ,      ,  80 .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UR4LRG

> (  )?     Hustler 5BTV  ..?


  .   ,     -30    . "  "   ,        .         .  -17  .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RV9CX*, 


> . -   ,   .


   ""  "" (       ,     ,     ).   ,  ,  ,  , ,  (    )  ,         .    ""    .,     "".    ""    "" ( " )       1:4 ( .)    160  10,

----------


## UD4A

> ,  ,


""   ,     :Smile: .     .

----------


## UD4A

> , -    iV  40-30-20 ()?


   ,   .  -50-4,  100   .

----------


## RV9CX

> .


      ?        ,    -     .    -   .     100% .



> -    iV  40-30-20 ()?


  .   ,        .               .       .      .

----------


## RA3AKF

> , -    iV  40-30-20 ()?


   .  ,      . 
   IvnV.  ,     , 
   .      ,     
  .

----------


## piramida79

> ,       
>     .     ?


   80- 160,80  40 -   ,   .

----------

RA3AKF

----------


## RV3MP

> 2-3  .


       . ,   -  .
1.        . 0.5    -   .
2.      .
3.    .
4.   ,   .   .
 40-20,  15 "",    2. ,  ,     .
5.  " "    ...  -   .
 ...   -   ...   . :::: 

(  2017).
   .
   .    - ,     .   . :::: 
      .
      - . , ... ...
  ,  ,  ...  ... . :::: 
,     " ".       ,   .
 ,   . ::::   :

 -    .    .  . ,    ...  .
  ...  ,    .
   .
 ,      .
!

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RV3MP

> 


,  ** . ::::   ...
         ...   ...  .
          . ,   .  .... . ::::

----------


## RV3MP

> ?


... ,  ... ::::      .
 ML : "  ,     ,    ." 
 ""      ,   .
     ? ::::    ,  ...    ... . :::: 
, ,     INV V -  .     ,      .
... ,  , ,  . ::::

----------

RV3MP

----------


## U T

...

----------


## RV3RF

,       -         -             
1              ,       DX        / /



               -          ,         
--          ?     .

----------


## U T

,  .         -  .   ,          . 
  .  .  .  :Smile:

----------


## R7MU

,          ,     #1346   ::::  :Crazy:

----------

RN3ANT, UY1IF

----------

R3DDL

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> ,    -    -    
> 1     ,  DX   / /
> 
> 
> 
>    -    ,   
> --   ?   .





> ? ?   ....  . 
>   ?    1   -  ?   ...  ,   ?
> ...   .


,  ,       ,       .          "".     Inv vee,   .     .     ,     . 
 ,  RV3RF   ...

73!

----------


## Serg

*UA3LM*,  ,      2-3 .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*DL7YAD Alex*, 


> ,  ,       ,       .          ""


   ,    3 ,    6 ,  20...25.         .  :
1.         (        ,        ,   ,         ).
2.   ,     -    ,      (  )    .   (     )   ,  (  )    ,  ,     (     ).

----------


## RV3MP

> ,       DX


      .
,   ,     .



> .


     ,       /. :::: 
---------------------------------
   ("-INV V")   .
   .    .  DX,    . 
,     -   .



> ,   ,   ,    .      ...


  ...
  INV V ( /),    .
 , - , 100%   ...
,    ? , 6 . ,  40,    .
  ,  .  20, ...   . 
  ,     .
, "  "   ,       .
/         ,    .

----------

R2ANG, tomcat, UA4NE, UT1LW

----------


## R2ANG

> 


-, ,  ! ! :!: 
  .     .     .  10,     .  8-9.        ?      ,       .       ?    /     ?  :Smile: 
     20 ?
...  , .    ,   :Smile:

----------


## R2ANG

,   .     MS-10 ( MFJ-1910), -MST-10-1,6,      .        FT240-43,   23 .
    30?

----------


## R6LCF

!   IV 40/80  14    11..       40      50   1...... ,   ( - )    80        60      2        35        1,5.   .    .

----------


## FELIX 69

.
   . .
 .
   .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,


    .  ,  80  ,   3  .
 ...  .

----------

UB1AJH

----------

*UB1AJH*
*RV3MP*,  :    ,         .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## RV3MP

> (  )


    .
  .       . 
 ,     ,          .

----------


## RU3KU

> ,   .


      . :Razz:   ::

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> *RV3MP*_  .       .
> 
> _
> 
> ,    .        ,      20 ,  ,     .         ,   .      , -   .


 ,   ""      ( ""  ).   3-  " ",  ,      ,   ""   ,    ,   "".  2-  " "   "   ",       ,     ,       ""  "",    ,  ,  ""   ,  ""  "  ",   " ",,  " ",    , .

----------


## R2ANG

> , 6 . ,  40,


 10 .  ,  ,     .      ,   .    .  ,         .
   ,    ,      ?   .

----------


## RN3ANT

> ,      ?


    -? )))      ,       .       ,   ,          !  !         .          .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%EE%F0%EE%E2

----------

R2ANG

----------


## RN3ANT

> -,     ,


     ?   ?    ?        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...83#post1453983

    ,     1030     ,  ,  30.   30 .       ?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

RX6LQ, UA4NE

----------


## 240

> "


  ,  .
 . ,  . :Razz:

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> *UR5ZQV*_ "
> 
> _
> 
> ,  .
> . ,  .


,  ""   "Play Boy".     . (  700) ,  (    ),    ""  "" ,    (  ).     (  ,  500 ,  "", "-",  )  ,   ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,  ""   "Play Boy".


 ,   ! ::::    ,   ? :Embarassed:  
 ---,     .   . :Razz: 
  ,   .
 ,  .

----------


## er2oz

.  7  10     .  ????

----------

ua3ydh

----------


## UB1AJH

> ????



    ?    ,        10,      .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,    7     ()  Inv vee -  ,    20 .     80, 160.         .


,     ?    ?     80   25    .  800     80   .     80  30 .       1, , .   .      .

----------


## powerman

,  -330      ,           ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.   ,    ,     .

----------


## UT1LW

,      ?

----------

UT1LW

----------


## R2ANG

> DXW-174


,   . ,   ,  .         .          .     SO-239    50.   .

----------


## R2ANG

> ?


  :Smile:   :Smile:   ,     -""   SSB .        ,    14   .  PSK31  RTTY     .
, ,   ,     .     .

----------


## RV3RF

Pa                     ,            
   .     /    /      / ../          -
.    --  . :Cool: .

----------


## R2ANG

,   .     .  ,    ,   .
  .
73!

----------


## R2ANG

LW, ""    .  ,    40    .

----------



----------



----------


## DEN

,      , . LW.    .
      ,    ,   .   .

----------



----------



----------


## RV3MP

.   ...
INV V, ,       -  .       .

----------



----------


## RV3MP

> ,


  ,     *- ()*15...20...30...40 ?   - 30    .... 
 !    ...
...         . ..  /    . :Sad: 
   ...  , , , ,  ....   .
,       ...   . ...

----------



----------

> !    ...


   ...!
       !




> FLAG, K9AY


,   !
   .

----------



----------


## RV3MP

> K9AY  .   -   .     ....


     .
,   ,      ( INV V,     RX).
...    S3,   S9+20...      .
   :
   ,    web sdr    .
     ,       .

----------



----------


## RV3MP

> ?


.



> IV 8-9  ( ) ,   K9AY     * 6-10*  / (  ,      )    ,  *   2-3* , ..   .        ..  !


  2...3   ?
" DX"   S5   S9+20... : *44 *  /...  ...
: .
   -   .  .
.... 
   ,           ... 
* ...   .* :Sad: 
   -    .    ...        . ::::

----------



----------



----------

> " DX"   S5   S9+20... : 44   /...  ...


       7 .
  .. .     20- .   .
   .  ..
     .
(   ,       ).
     60 .  ,    
   .
   .
  ,   .
  ( 40   )  !

----------



----------



----------

2 IV   .  , ( ),     .

----------

UA3RRT, UB1AJH, ur5mid, Vlad UR 4 III

----------

> :


     , ... .
   ,      !
!
 FT-817 ND    .,     . 
      .
   ? 




> ,     ,     , .. 0.125     .


....!            .
 (   )    .
 50 ,    7 .  9+20!
    , 50   ?
   ,   .
 2,3  .

----------


## RL1L

,      FT=817                       ,        ,   ,  -    .  817   ,              . FT-817         .   ,              ,     ()   ()     ,    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RL1L

,    ,        ,           ,  ,          50 ,        .            25      ,       .    ,       ,            ,   -200.     ,               ,   ,      , .. ,       ,     .    ,       ,   . 
    ,  -               -30-50 ,  .    ,                       ,        .      ,        .    ,    +13.8  ,         ,                        ,       .         .    220     , ..    " ",       ,           , ..  ,  ,   ..,   ,         .

----------


## rn1qa

,       .,  ,     INV    .....   ,   :Sad: .      -           .

----------



----------


## Serg

> ,     INV V  . 
> ,    TX/RX   ,   .


     ,    K9AY    ,        ,        IV,    FB 10-15,     ,               .

----------

R3EC ,

----------

> IV.


!
       ,
   "" ,   
  .
 -      .
     .
 -   .
 .
 :!:

----------



----------



----------


## RL1L

http://www.qth.spb.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12249 
         160 .       40  80 ,     . 
       1-2   ,       5-6  ,      .      ,  90 ,    1.8    1 ,  3.5   2    7   4 .           .        .          ,              ,      ,  "      ..." ,       ,          .

----------

Serg, UA4NE,

----------

ua4sz, ,

----------


## ex EW1DC

.    ,        .   ,     .

----------



----------


## RL1L

,        -1000,            .      2N3904  2N3906,     .     2-3 ,    .

----------



----------


## UB1AJH

> ,  ,   ,   ,   .     , , ,    ..


            ,      .           ,     .                 ""

----------


## rn1qa

,    , ,  .., , INV  40 .  ,  12 .   TS-590S c .,  9 db,  15 .. 5 db. /.  JA  USA(  )   ,    .

----------

> .


!
 70-...!
  !
             !
          ,
      (   ),
  +    .
        .
      .
+/- .

 (    )!
   !
   ,   -    
.
 :!:

----------



----------


## RL1L

> ,      .           ,     .                 ""


           ,       ,   ,    .        .      Q-.

----------


## RL1L

> ,      , .. .
>     ,         ,    -     - ""    .
> 
>           ,      ,        .


      ,     ,       .    ,       ,     .     -         (,   ..).

----------


## Serg

> ,     ,


      .     .




> ,       ,     .


         ,      UW3DI. 
*             .*

----------

,

----------


## Serg

> 50    .


  ?                ,      .

  ,     ,      ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## RL1L

,     ,        .   , ,    .            ..    ,   .      ,    ,   .        ,   .

----------



----------



----------


## RL1L

.            .     - ().      ,   ,   ,  ,     .        .        , ..         ,   ,         , .. .      " "    . 
      .  ,        ,      5-10   160     ,        ,      .         ,       (  FT-817,       60    50 ,    ).      ,     ,    5            .           . 
  -      ,               .      ,     ,     . ,              ,     ..,   .

----------


## rn1qa

.  9            ,    . ,   ,       .         ,      9 .  .     ,     INV.          ..    INV  40 .   9 db . TRX   DD.    -   9 db.  .......

----------


## RL1L

> -   9 db.  .......


      ,       ?
       ,     ,             .    1-3 ,              .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


 .          .         ,            " "     .

*  5 ():*




> .           .        .


    -   .           .      -   .

----------

RL1L, rn1qa

----------

" ".    - 30   PL-   50 ,   -  .      ,      "" .     +10,    , - ,  ? ? ?   ,  ...

----------

RL1L,

----------


## RA4DAR

> ...      ...


          .
" "  :Wink:     , ,      . Ѩ!     S7-S9  . - .
    - "" IV-80m...





73!

----------


## Serg

> .      ()    ,         2-4 ,    ,   /()  ,    :      160  - 100 , 80  - 150 , 40  - 100 ,      /   2     100     .          , ..    ()      ,  .


     ! 
  ,     .          - ,         .
    SSB  ,          50-100.        -            .

       .      ,   omni. ..   .
       -     ,     ,     .




> - "" IV-80m...


, ,  -     ,     .

----------

UN8FR,

----------


## UA4NE

*RL1L*, ==          ==

RA4DAR   .     .

  ,           .    -    (  )      .     "",     - .

        .     ""       .    ,  .

----------

RL1L

----------


## R6LCF

> 50-100.


     .        ,            , .....  .
   ,  Kenwood     .**  40 ( ).   ...10          ""    .  ,       !
   Eton E1,    Grundig Satellit 900,   **  ,   , .... , ,    .  1   , DX   SSB  CW  0,25  (  )      2,3;4,0; 7,0;        ,   .  !
P.S.    ,    1     .  ,   ,    ,    !

----------


## RA4DAR

> ,    .    ""


   .   :   ,  IC-706IIG + ,     . Ѩ.




> . ?    ""     .         ?


.  .  .




> , ,  -     ,     .


Sorry.
 80 11.maa
.:     ()   110.

----------

RV3MP, Serg

----------

.  
1.     - , , .  !  +20.    .  40/. (DX-SR8  TS-130S)
2.         , , TV.  !   +20 
3.   (75 )    3-4   80 .
4.   6   ,    .     70- .  S-  ,   . 
     (, ),        , -,  , , .....
, ,   IV,   ....

----------

R5DD, Serg,

----------


## 3

*RA4DAR*,  () ,    .  .      ?

----------


## RA1APY

,       ,    80    S -  ,    ,  20       ,             ,   200  270 ,  ,       , ,         9 +20 .  S- ,      .

----------


## UA4NE

*RA1APY*,                .      .

----------


## rn1qa

,       .   . 9 . , /, 5 . .  ,   INV  40 . ,    rg-213  12 . ,  8  (    ),    PLL   TRX TS-590S,   ,   ,  .    .  .  . 12 . 7..    ( ).  7 ., , RF   . , 1 ,CW.S-   9 db,, , .   . ,    9 db     ,   .P.S        ,   .

----------

12701

----------


## rn1qa

,      8-9 db,      12.       ,         2    10. ,   () INV,      .     ,  :Smile: .  .73.

----------


## R2ANG

> :


-    ,   .   ?       .



> .


    ,    2000   10  USB .  .     ,       ,       :Smile:       ,    .

----------

,               .       .      .  .

----------

12701

----------

12701

----------


## UA4NE

*RL1L*, == = ==

      .    ,             ,         .

  -      (3   ..)         .     .

----------

rn1qa, Serg

----------


## UA4NE

*DEN*,    ,        .

----------


## UA4NE

*DEN*,     .    , , S8-S9  S-,       .      .   RBW.

======

        S- ,         RBW,          RMS.   .

----------

12701

----------

,    ,     (   )      .   "-"  S-  +20Db,         .     ,     - ,   "" ,     "  "  .
,    ,   ,  ,  "-"   ,           "" .          .  "" +20Db,    .         . - .

----------

rn1qa

----------


## UA4NE

*RL1L*,    ,   .       ,      ,    ,           DEN.

   3  S-     9  ( 73 ),      ,      30     9   40    33 .     ,   .

               ? 

            = 40 .      .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RL1L

> .
>        0,25 ,      9 . (50 )      ,     ?
>    ,       ,     40 .  25 .         25 ,  2,5 . 
>         .


       .      .
    ,      ,         .

----------

RL1L, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

== *               !!! ==

    (    ),  ,           ,     .    ,             ,     .     ,  ,  , ()         .

     ()       ,           .

----------

RL1L, UA4NE

----------


## UB1AJH

> !
>         ..


   Inverted- V 80  40    50  ,     ,  20      8,        1.1.       QSO    9    . .   ,          20 .    80     40        ,     .

----------

proboy, UB1AJH

----------


## EW1CL

> Inverted- V 80  40    50  ,     ,  20      8,        1.1.       QSO    9    . .   ,          20 .    80     40        ,     .


    20   ,      1.1      .     .       .

----------


## proboy

> ,  40,      15.


   Inv. V.        10  Inv.V    40.  15   1.5.    ,   VK2.   57.   (  3   50)   , .

----------


## R3EC

> VK2.   57


  VK2 !

----------


## RL1L

> Inverted- V 80  40    50  ,     ,  20      8,        1.1.       QSO    9    . .   ,          20 .    80     40        ,     .


   20    . 
    :    40 ,   80       40            .    80    40     80              80 ,    ,      ,  .   20       ,         .  ,  20            1 ,     .     40       14.15         20      ,       .          ,      =8     ,           ,   ,  ,  ,       .

----------

UA4NE, UB1AJH

----------


## RL1L

> .      IV.       .


   ,   ,   ,      ,    ,      ,      ,    ,   , ,   ..  ..

----------


## piramida79

> 20            1





> =8


508=?

----------


## R2ANG

> ,  20    8,       1.1.


 ! 2.7-2.6  ,  3          ,    2,    !!!      ...    ,  ...

----------


## UA4NE

*RL1L*,  . 3      . "  ".

----------

> EPCOS.


 !
   ...   !
    !
 :Razz:

----------


## RL1L

> !
>    ...   !
>     !


 ,     .

  .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## UB1AJH

*RL1L*,     ,            .

----------


## RL1L

> *RL1L*,     ,            .


  GAL-ANA   .     .         .       ,     .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## ALEX-52

17  2  80  30    20.2  14.85 -   50  55 .               ??????

----------


## R6LCF

> ??????


  ,   .  80     ....            ,      50 ,        !.0.  30   50     ,  90*     1.0 .   .    ,  . .

----------


## Serg

> 


  . 
    80,      30-35  ,   ,   (8-)   80-   (0.5)   (      ).

----------


## Serg

> ...


   (   )   .
,  -,      1.5-1.6  +    .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,


.... ... ...
    .    ,  .
  ,    .
  ,  80 ,  30...   . ::::

----------


## UN8FR

mmana.  ,   OCF.   ,    .
,          ,   8   (   w3b8).
      .  OCF   .   .

----------



----------


## RL1L

0.1 ,      .     1.5 ,    30-     0.05 ,        .

----------


## RL1L

0.1,   0.05.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*HAZ*, ,    30  " ".      .          ,   60     :Smile: .   .

----------


## R6LCF

....  .  :           200.       .    !  :http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm

*  34 ():*

  ,  , :

----------


## R6LCF

> 


   !    .......
     ,        ,    " ".       .      ,     .

----------

R2LAC

----------

R2LAC

----------


## RD7M

*#1553* ..*​#1556*.... dl2kq   ,   ,,,,-----1)  -(            )
   -  ,   ----                ..    ---- -   -       .     1:2.   -1.0       25 ....2)      ,     ---  ,     --  -     .....   -  - , ,   , , ,   ..

----------


## RL1L

*NiKholya*,
    ,         ,    ""   .    . ,     10-50 ,    ,     .          ,        ,         .            ,             .
"   ".

----------

R6LCF

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RL1L*, 


> ,         ,    ""   .    .


 .. ""  ,      , , .   .  .   " "    (          ,      ).  "" ,  "  ",   ,    (    ),   ()      " "  (       "" "" .

----------

rn1qa, UA4NE

----------

RL1L,  12701

----------


## UB1AJH

*UR5ZQV*,                ?

----------

RL1L

----------


## 240

> -  ,   ----               ..


 .

----------

AndyL

----------


## ex EW1DC

> ,   ,      .


         84           ,      28 .

----------


## RD7M

*#1560 UA4NE*        - ...    ( )     - ?? -...   12,5     1:2 ??...        -   --       220-      ...  -           .....   - .     ...   ...          ....               ...            ..    - -- ..

----------

ua4sz

----------


## RD7M

...   ...  JOSE-   (hi-hi)

----------

RL1L, UB1AJH

----------


## RD7M

..   ...  JOSE-   -

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ra9dm

> -   .


,   . :Smile:  28       .     -    .....       .......

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.
           .  .  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 10 %         .


 160    11%. 80  -  9%.   ,    ,      ,    ,        ,      .      ,    .       ,  ,      . 
 ,  . 
      "" .        .

----------


## HAZ

> ,    ,  .


 !   vfs ,  ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA4NE

*UR5ZQV*, ,  .         ,  .    ,       .                      .    -         .

----------

HAZ

----------


## RL1L

*UR5ZQV*,
                ,      ?        ?           ?   ,       .
   ,      ,                ?

----------


## RL1L

*UA4NE*,
 ,  .            ,  ,     ..,        .

----------


## _

.  . 
.     .      .       .
      .

----------


## DL8SP

> ,   **


    ,      !      .         , ,  "" . ,   ,(- )  , (  ) " " :Razz: .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UX5PS

> .


    .           ,        0,4-0,6    -        .       .

----------


## DEN

.         ,   .          .
  !

----------


## DL8SP

,  " "  .   ,    -    (  ).       FT1000  TS520  ,      ,   .   10...30         . ! ::::        .

----------


## UA4NE

,   -    ,       .       ,   .

----------

N2HO

----------


## DEN

,  .     . 
  ,    .

----------


## DL8SP

,           .      Inv V       ,    (),     ()    .    . Google  !

----------

R2LAC

----------


## UX5PS

> , ,   (     ""  )


 ,    ,  , ,   5 .     8...10        .      ,       .               .

----------

R2LAC, Serg, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


        .

----------

R7FT

----------


## HAZ

> .      ?


,    ...   "" (jX=0)        ,   ,   R  50 .   -  ,    ,  . 
 -     ""   ,         .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## DL8SP

> ,   -   ,       ,   -        ( ).


  , !   ?

----------

R6CW_Alex, RL1L

----------


## UA4NE

,   .

----------

RL1L

----------


## DEN

-  ?
        .

----------


## proboy

> .     .


,   ,      ?

----------

RL1L

----------


## DEN

.      ,      .

----------

.     ,   .     , ..    . ::::

----------


## DEN

.   ,    .
       -  .               .   ,      .
   .

----------

rn1qa,

----------


## DEN

100 .  .
 3  .
      ,        .

----------


## Volandus

> .


,  ! :Rolling Eyes: 



> DX .


 ,    . :Crying or Very sad: 
  . :Wink:

----------

> ,  .


 ,         .

----------


## UB1AJH

. 80         .

----------

> ""   ,


    !
   ,  
 -  ?

----------


## Volandus

> 80       .


,          ,    ""   .
            ,      .

----------


## Volandus

> 80       .


,          ,    ""   .
            ,      .



> ,           -))


   50.   I.V.       . ,          .
, .   , . ,  50.   . ,   ?
 ,     .   . :Razz: 

*  10 ():*




> 80       .


,          ,    ""   .
            ,      .



> ,           -))


   50.   I.V.       . ,          .
, .   , . ,  50.   . ,   ?
 ,     .   . :Razz: 



> -     .  .


 ! :Wink:    "". :Super: 



> .





> -       JA-VK-ZL   .


          .    GB  CQ .  ""  ""  .          .   .
I am ready. Go ahead! :Razz:

----------

> , " "


,    .
.
 :Embarassed:

----------

proboy, rn1qa

----------


## UA4NE

Inv-V  DX    80      .  CQ : JA6BJT, JA0MVW, JA8DNV, JR1CVU, JA1PTJ  RN1QA    (  , ).     DX.

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> .    .


...   ,      ,     .   . -    80-   VK  ,      .       . ,   .        ,   ,   ,     -,      ""  "1",   - ,   () ,   . ,    ,   .   ,        . ..,          ,    ,       . 
   100  ,    , , 3-4  RG-58  .

73!

----------

proboy, UA4NE, UR5ZQV

----------


## UA4NE

> .


    . 
 7  16 .  - " ", .   .

----------

RV3RF

----------

RL1L

----------


## Volandus

> 7  16 .  - " ", .   .


           ,   ,      400  ?  ,   3-5?  !
 .           - ,   .. ,  -      . ,           . ,  .   .

----------


## Volandus

> .


, .   .  .
,     50.  ?   20, ?    50 . .
  , ,   NEC for MMANA .    4NEC2  .  , ,  . , ... :Smile:

----------

RL1L

----------


## HAZ

> .          .


   , ,    ... :Rolling Eyes: 
     ,  1)      (   2 -      ...); 2)      - ,         (,    ).
  , ...
  , ,     ,    .          .
     -     ;     -     .
   -         0,5L     ,    DX,    "" .        V  H     . 
...

----------

AndyL, UA4NE, UB1AJH

----------


## rn1qa

.   #1643,       (),  ,     ,      .  (    ,    .     **   *       ,   *.   **     ,      (       ).)().

----------


## _

?

----------

UR6LCK

----------


## AndyL

> __


,     ?

----------

proboy

----------


## Suh

. .
, HAM // , ,  .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> . .
> , HAM // , ,  .


     ,       .   ,     ,  ,   .    ""     -    120 . .  .

----------

UA4NE, UN7CI

----------


## DEN

> .    ,  -))


,   ,    ,       ,   .  .

----------

Volandus

----------


## UR4LRG

> *UR4LRG*,    0,5    .    160  80, .


  :Smile:    40-   20  .  80    . 
         ?

----------


## ra6foo

> , 
>       -   (  )        .


 ,   8     2  ,    1

----------


## AndyL

> :  17   80  20.4  30 18.52 (  5\8  )   50.              80  30 .  !!!!!!!!


   ?   ?

----------


## ra6foo

> -   (  )        .





> ,   8     2  ,    1





> ,  .


   ,      :



> ,          ,    .


   2 ,     4 .  .

     ,      
    .

----------



----------

RA9MX

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


 ,  .    -         .     .         ,     .

----------

R3EC

----------


## AndyL

> AndyL,   110-120      1-1 ,


    :

  3550 R=52,83 jX=22,45
  ,    .

  10120 R=97,57 jX=-240,6
 ,    .

  MMANA . NEC for MMANA   ,  ,   ,    .

*  22 ():*




> RA4DB   90          11 !!!!


   90     :




> 90    :


    120   80   -   30 .

----------

ua6bc

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UB1AJH

,  .      ,  ,        IN V  80         8  40   ,    .       .    ,      .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## RL1L

*UB1AJH*,
  ,        .

----------

UB1AJH

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UB1AJH*, 


> , ,      IN V  80      8  40   ,


 -,    .     ,  .

----------

> jX=-240,6
>  ,    .


 ...    ?

----------


## HAZ

> ...    ?


 -   -  ,    ""  5/8L,      .       -     10,2   ,  200  (    5/8L...),    -   -,      10  -  ,    .    ,    10,2    27,34 .   ,  R   50 .

----------

ALEX-52

----------


## RV3MP

> -   10...20 ,  160,  - 6   5- .


, ,   " "....   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

ALEX-52, RL1L

----------


## UB1AJH

> *UB1AJH*,     .


     .  40        3  15,.   80              10        .

----------

UB1AJH

----------

> ?


 :Razz: 
  ,     !
(       !)
 :!: 




> .


     ... .
     ,    .
   .  !    .
   .    .
       ,    .
 .

----------

RL1L

----------


## AndyL

> .    .


  . 6       ,  160 ,            .     :     ,    ,   -             - ,   ..        .



> ,


    .

----------


## RL1L

**,
 200  1             .     .        .

----------


## AndyL

> ?


 ,   ,    .   ?

----------

RL1L,

----------

UA4NE

----------

> ....   ,    .


,     !
 :Embarassed:    !
   ,     
   .
!

----------


## RL1L

,    .        .        ,   50-100   "",     , ..  - : , ,  ,  ,        ...        ,      ().    !

----------

ALEX-52, ua6bc,

----------

> !


 !
   ,      .
   .
   ,     1.0   .
  ,    
     .
    ,  
,       
   .
     .
   ,    .
˸, -      .
     ,  20 .
    .
    ,     
   .
 :!:

----------

ALEX-52, ua6bc,

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> .
>  66?


   .  .       "PIRAT",    "up".
   .   .

----------



----------

AndyL, RL1L

----------

> 


,  ! :Razz: 
UR5ZQV,    66   6 
 LotW  cfm.
 :!:

----------


## UA4NE

> , .


     ?    ?   ?

  ?   ,     .        . .

 ,               ?

==

  ,    Inv-V  ,       1/8 - 1/4  .   .

----------

FELIX 69

----------


## Beacon

.

----------

FELIX 69

----------


## GORE

> ...     InvV   , ....


  :Wink: 

2el_IV_40_ .maa

  -  3.
  -   3.
 ""      :Smile:

----------


## FELIX 69

.      ..      .
   ,     
2    .

----------


## Serg

> .


 ,    ,      ,        ,       ,      .
    NVIS.

----------

FELIX 69

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

*CHACK*, ,       80  40,  NVIS  .

----------


## FELIX 69

,       ,
         ,   .
   . 80  20  ?

    10,      .        .       
         ,     .   20

----------

FELIX 69

----------


## RN6L

> 


    ?

----------


## Serg

*FELIX 69*,     ,    -      ,    (,  -  ..)      NVIS .

    ,   ( ),        0.6   ,     (   )    -  NVIS  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## HAZ

InvV  .     ,       ,         -  .
     InvV 80/40      ("  50,    (   80"),     .

----------

UR5ZQV, ur8uv

----------


## Serg

,       (    )        .
    -         -         .

     -     ,     ,     (     ).

----------

FELIX 69,

----------


## _

,      2 81.   .          ,    100 ...

----------


## us4lf

, 1733    .  02.05.2007, 16:17        .  ,  ,    ,   ,   , ,     ..  . 73!

----------

AndyL, RW6MQ, RX9CDR, UR4MJK, UR5ZQV, ur8uv

----------

> 30    .


   3    -   15-      .

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## FELIX 69

.   ,    x      .
    ?  160    .

----------


## UA4NE

*R6CW_Alex*,     "" -   -))

,   2       .

----------

R3DDL, RX6LQ

----------


## us4el

""     .  , --  ......!

----------

R3EC ,

----------

FELIX 69, RX6LQ

----------


## FELIX 69

404 ,      ,    .
  .

----------

> ?


    ( ?)   .

----------

ra9dm

----------


## FELIX 69

QRZ RU.
   , :

   ...

----------

> .


 ,    ,      V    .   .       .

----------


## alex_m

,        ,     .        ,      .
          .
-       ?

----------


## AndyL

> ,  ,             .


     ,   .  :    ,   . 



> --    ,


 ,   ?

----------


## U T

> .


      , ,        V.          !     ,       ,    - .            ,       .       ( )         .   80-40    .    ,    70-     28. :   GP     QUAD              .

----------


## AndyL

> V     , .


 :   .

----------


## Serg

> 40    4       2   80     40


 , 80  .         (   ,   ).

----------

> 13400.   20  ,     13700.   1.11-1.15.     40,  ?


  ,          ,   .

----------



----------


## RV3RF

> ....    ....


  ,          IV     40.     - 
     210,2     . -      
7100 .          -     40.     
        ,       7.000-7.200
   1.1-1.15     .
.

----------


## RV3RF

> V     , .   ,    .....


          ,      - \
UA1DZ\,   .10 .                - ,     -   ,           ,              
 -IV.          -     -  
\\    - DX .

----------


## R6LCF

IV40/80        ,  ,      " " -268.
       .         .  ,      ,   .              .
     ......   -268   .

----------


## R6LCF

> _    .


        ""  .   ......    ""    !

----------

""    -.  ,   .  .  , "", ,       - .      .      9  I-V   . ,    ...

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RA3AKF

> ""      ,


 , !  :Wink:  
       ,    .

----------


## rn1qa

,   BV        2 .  ,       .   ,          (     ,   ),    ,      .  INV  5 .    ,        .

----------


## R6LCF

,   ,  "" .http://mirradio.ru/product_info.php?products_id=3633

----------


## rn1qa

#1777.      .        ,              .           ""    ,                   .          -268.

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## exEW1DC

> -  ;        (  ,      ?).


      84 ,      ,     .      300      71  .      ,     ,     ,     -    .         ,    ,            300 .

----------


## Serg

*R2ANG*,      ,  20     14150  ,    -  ...
   ,      .

----------


## R2ANG

> 1,5  100 .


      ,   100

----------


## exEW1DC

> 40-  20-      ...


      ,   ,        .   80     28 .       .

----------


## rn1qa

INV       ..     INV  ,    .      ,    .   (.  )       INV    .    ""         ""     , ..     ,  .

----------

RO5D

----------


## AlexJ

*Retiree*,      - 1:1,   ,  ?

----------


## UT1LW

*Retiree*,   ?   ?

----------

Bratelly

----------

AlexJ

----------


## UR4LRG

> IV ,         ,


    ,          .     ?          .       14  -  ...

----------


## UR4LRG

> .  ,:http://www.ra4a.ru/publ/antenna_inv_...oit/3-1-0-1037


      .        :Smile: 




> .  .            .
>            .


      ,        ,       ,          .

----------


## UR4LRG

> .  .            .


,      -  ,    .     . 
    ,    .




> .   .....          !


     .   -  .    .     -   :Smile:

----------


## RU4AX

> .


   -  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...23#post1311723

----------


## F304

> 


 .       .    - ""...

----------

> .


.     1-    ,      IV  4 ,            .   ""    ,        . :Razz:

----------


## UR4LRG

> ..   , 1979. .58.





> .     1-    ,       IV  4 ,             .   ""    ,


,        (70-) ,      ,    , .         .            . ,    ,   ""        .  ,       ,   -    ,   . 
    -         -   .        ,       (   ). 
 ,    -    . 
   ,    .        "" ,    ,    .

----------


## UR4LRG

> . ,   1967.
> 
>     IV


 -      ,     ( ). 
,,      ,    -49  :Smile:

----------


## UR4LRG

> , - 2 -  ,   ( , 40)!
>    !  ,         ,  ,   . 289162 289163


           ,     .  ,       ... ,       :Smile:

----------


## UR4LRG

> ...  ,    ,            " "...


 .    ,    .
   .

----------

NiKholya,

----------

-       MP.    ,    "",    (  ). ! ,         ,        . - ...
PS ,   ,     ...  ,  ,     . , ,    ...   ,     , .  ""      ""...

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


 ?    ,     ....   ,        .
          IV  ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...23#post1311723
   .

----------


## 4Victor

> -      ,     ( ). 
> ,,      ,    -49


                          .

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> .


  ,   .......    8  15 .      ?

----------


## R7FT

: I.V. 80/40    90   ,    .

----------


## RV3MP

> I.V. 80/40    90   ,    .


... ...
  ,     80/40  90.  .
   = 0 (   )  /   .
!    . :Rolling Eyes:  ...   .

*  17 ():*




> (80 - 30, 40 - 15)


     INV V 80-40-20.

 ""  11  21.7.
""   . ""   ( ).

----------


## DEN

.        ,        .          - .      .

----------


## exEW1DC

> 


 ,        ,      .   ,
      .        .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R2ANG

> IV  ?


 !  :Smile:   ,   9.,        .      ,   ,     .     ,  .      .  ,   ,    MFJ-1910    .  ,   .   -    ?  :Smile: 



> ?


    ,  .   ,    "",     .

----------

R6LCF

----------

IV   24 . - 14     "-",       .  ,  28  .   - .   -  ?   "" ,  " -" -    ...

----------


## R2ANG

> *****,


 ,         ,  IV.       .   ,    :Smile:

----------

UT1LW

----------


## manul

, .
         .
     .
 .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgdYqPNyRf4

----------



----------


## 4

.     . 
      18  40.    ,            ,     .         ,   ( )   .      - .     ?

----------

4l1ma, ur8uv

----------


## 240

> ?


   ,   .

----------

RN3ZOB,

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   ( )   .      - .     ?


1.  ?     ? 
     ~ 10...100 .     ,  .
2.   ?   ?  - ...
3.     ? ?   ? , .
,       ...     .



> :           ,     ,       ,     11-12 ,         ?


 80,  211...12,  ,   " ".
,   ,       .  :

----------


## RV3MP

,  ,           20 .
 " "... ""     ,    ...  ?

----------


## den-ssdd

> ?


    ,   .       ,      , ,  ,

----------


## 4

,  .

----------

> ,   .       ,      , ,  ,


   ?     ,      7-8,   -  ,       .  ,     .

----------


## UA9OC

> :  ,     .
> RV3MP: .


   ... 
  -      ,    ... :Wink:

----------


## 4Victor

> *4*,    ,  ( " ", NB)    ""  (  ),    .  ,     ,  ,  ""     ,    , "    ", "?", ", "".


  ""     .
    :      _    11      .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## R6LCF

.  .       .       IV 40/80  .
    1/1. 50 /50 . http://www.ra4a.ru/publ/1/8-1-0-1010
   .....   ,  ""  .

----------


## Mayor

> , ** .


     ?   (   )-   ,   (   :Smile: ). ,, "" ... , ,  -  "  "!.  :Smile:  ""   ...     - "  "!

*  6 ():*




> ,     .
>  !


 :Smile:       ""? ,, ,   ""       ""  ...



> .

----------

4

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Mayor*, 


> ,, ,   ""       ""  ...


 ,   "" ,    "",      ,  ""   .

----------


## R2ANG

IV    #1354   ,   .   QSO   

  ,       17-12-15-10 .?
  IV,      5,25.    6.     10.     ,   ,     ?
.

----------


## R2ANG

> .  ...   -  .


  ?
   ?

----------


## RN3ANT

*R2ANG*,    .

Inv.Vee_nec_12-15-17.maa

----------

R2ANG

----------


## RN3ANT

> 10?   ?


*R2ANG*,      40-30-20 ?  :::: 
     ,    10-12-15-17 .    12-15-17         .

   ,   .     NEC  MMana     -     .
  9  (   )    ,           .  ,   ,     17 ,   15-12-10  ,    .  6    10   .    .
       , ..         WWFF.        .

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## RN3ANT

> ,   () INV V


,       ,   ) 

        ,          (    ,    ,    )  ,     ,    ,      (    ...    !  ::::  )

  ""  4       .  ,       ""     ,   .

4        ,      --   .

 ,  ,    .      -,    -.   IV       9 dBi.  QRP  .

  -   :       ,         20-30   .          -    ,        . 
     ,   -    20- (   ~13 ,   9,   6  -, - ),   ... ", , !" (c)

      (: " 40  ,   ")     .

 ""  15- - -   .  .  ,    ,  , ,     QRP.       .

       :
1.  ,   --     .    ,    :       --   ...  ,  -  .
2.       , , ** ,  DL2KQ. -        ,   30     --  .    .

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -         (      )          1.. ..

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,     .    ,   .


 -         40   09     20.5         s- ..   ..          ..

----------


## UR5VFT

> ?


 -             - https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/ATU/Smatch/smatcheng.htm -            90  (  )    4   4-450     3 38     1  6-10    400  272..

----------


## FELIX 69

,      ?      
.        ?

----------

FELIX 69, R7FT

----------


## FELIX 69

.        ?     160 ,     ,       ()  5
  ,     ,     
    .

----------


## FELIX 69

?  ?

----------


## FELIX 69

,      .     , .
    ,        .   .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,      .     , .
>     ,        .   .


        . 
   ,    ! 
   ,         . 
 !   ,     ,     
,        , ..  . 
        . 
      ,  ?

----------

RA3AKF

----------


## 2009

> 


 ,  !?
    ?        ?
 ::::

----------


## R2ANG

> ,    .    .


  , , ,  ,  .



> ,    10-12-15-17 .


    IV ,     .    IV    ,      17,  15.

----------


## Relav

*UR5ZQV*,           .    ,     .       ,    ,     -7.     ,       .           ,    .  IC-746   .   .  ,      ,           .       .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


     ,      .....     ,   ,  .   ""             ,   .   ......       .

----------


## Relav

> .....


   ,               .     .           ,     (   . 10   .)     .       .    : "".        .    ,       .       .



> "


        , .       .       .     .       .       ,            "".

----------


## Relav

> ,   .


    .            .         .       .     ,     ( 75 75)      8    .   , AV-640.    .    ,      .         . ,      .        .      ,  .     500 ,       .      , .

----------

Relav

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


  ,  .      . 
    ,    .

----------


## Relav

> ?


 !   ,   ,    .  : "    .   -  ." ::::

----------


## RA3AKF

> "Alinco DR-130t".    , 
>  ,    .  .     .


      ,   ...   -      :Very Happy:  



> .


,    -  ! 




> - -     Inv. V (10?-) 15-20-40


Inv.V  ,    Inv.V,  W3DZZ.

----------


## RZ3AGI

> Inv.V  ,    Inv.V,  W3DZZ.


 W3DZZ     ""     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3AKF*, 


> W3DZZ    ,     Inv.V.


 ,    (G5RV, LW, VS1AA, Windom? T2FD  ..)   "" .
: ,    , 1  14.023 ,   ,    .   ""   . 1 .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3AKF*, 


> "" -


,  " ",            (  ),  "".
:    ,   20,   30,    4 (   ,     )   30       ,   40,       ( , 9...12, ).

----------

,      :  ,   "",       ,     ...            - 100...150 , 2,     .  ,  .  :  -             (  , ,     .      ).

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

> ,


  (17/18.08.2018)   . ** **  INV V 80-40-20  *1*   .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

> 160 ?   ?


˸,   80-40-160,  .  ...     160. :::: 
    RDA . ,    ....  .

----------


## R2ANG

> (17/18.08.2018)   .


  :Smile:  ,    ,   ,    .    30   .   ,        10.150    .  ""    RG-58,      RG-58.  ,        1/3   :Smile:          . .       50.

   ? ?

----------


## RV3MP

> ? ?


4  2 , , 35 .



> ,    ,   ,    .


     (RDA)... ::::

----------


## RV3MP

> .


 !  66 -  "". :Rolling Eyes:  :::: 
  .
...
     ( 8 )

 INV V     RG58   ...   "". :::: 



INV V 40 - 20 - 15 - 10- *2!!!*      144  ,  .



> ,


˸...  "  " :::: . 
 RDA...   1000...  ....   ... :Rolling Eyes:      .

----------


## RA3AKF

> INV V     RG58   ...   "".


     ?  :Wink:

----------


## RV3MP

> ?


...     .    ... :::: 
  .
,        15.
  ,   20  RG 58     2...3 .    INV V 40.



> 


   .
QSO " " ::::   INV V 40 (   ).

----------


## RV3MP

... ...   . ::::

----------

RA3AKF, ra6foo

----------


## RV3MP

,  80,    81... - . :::: 
 .

----------

> ,    .


     ....?
 ,       .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Relav

> 80  40  4.5  ...   .     -  .


   5-   .3,5  ARX-2b.          " "     IV   80.      .    3,6 .,    . .         7  9 . (     .       1-2 ,   ).         QSO. 30  ,    ""    ,  .    .

----------


## RV9CX

> .      160-


   ""?

----------


## RV9CX

> 30 .


    ,     .   ,       80   100      80  =2    . 
    ,  ,    , ,  *  160*,   , ** ,   . 
    :   "",  



> 160-


?

----------


## RV9CX

> in-vee,


 ,    .     ,   , ..     IV   20        30 .   IV   9    12,   .          ,       25 .

----------


## 240

> IV    ,   -54               !


    ! ,       ,    .
 ,   .   ,      73 ,   IV,  50?

----------


## RV9CX

> IV


    "" IV   42 ?

----------


## RV9CX

> ,  40


    160      ,   .      ""?

----------


## RV3MP

> 14     IV    35-37   80 ,       11     ,     .  ,  .
>   /    ,     .


 8   .

----------


## RV9CX

> 14





> ""  ,      80/160


* IV 42  ,  160.*
   IV  14  ,        ,    40 band.  @  ""  "".        .



> 


.     ,  . 

     ,   .      .     " "    .
    ?

----------


## RV9CX

!    .
 :



> ?


    .          .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   IV,     .


    .  IV    ,              ,     ()    .
    "** "    !
   ,   , .     ,   .... ,   50,    50...,       .  ,        !

----------


## ua5aa

!
  IV   ,     ,     ""      ,          ,     ?   ,         ?

----------

ua5aa, UR5ZQV

----------


## ua5aa

.    50   ?.     ,            .           (    ) ,  ,     ,   ,  .             .      (  -33  1- ? )  .

----------


## exAlex60

> .        .


       ,       (       ).     ( ).        .   .

----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IHbLxrzCCI  ,    .

----------


## exAlex60

,     "0"      .      .   .           .
           .
P.S.    .

----------


## 240

> .


   ,     .  ,     IV       ,      . :Razz:

----------


## exAlex60

> (     )     .


     "0" .   -     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3KV*, 


> ,   ,    (     )     .


        "" (    ,    ,   ),  .  ,     "0" .    ""  .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,  80,    81... - .
>  .


 20  80  SSB      .    ,  .       30        DX   ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3KV*, 


> ,      .


      (      1975.     "" ).   ,   ,        ,     ""  ,   (,   ..)  :(.

----------


## ua5aa

> !    .  ,        . 
>       ,      .         
>        . 
>    -   70 - 100 , 2 - 5 .


...    .   9-    .    -          - 4 .        -2.    220          "" -    .   ..    220\220.   "" -     .  ...       ..    "" - !?    -    , -     .    IV  ,   ,   ""  -  "" ?   .   -  ?    .      ...  .

----------


## exAlex60

> -          - 4 .        -2.


       ,       .  ,              .
*   -  ,  !*      -  , , .     -   .   "0"  -      .  -    -   .   .  .            8-9  . *    .*

----------


## RL1L

,    IV ,  ,              .      ,        , .. ,        .                ,    ,      (    ),    ,      .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UA4NE

,       (   )    .   . "  " ()

 ,      ,    .

         ,   .       ,     "".

----------

ua5aa

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

.  ,    ,       ,         .       (    -  )    .

    -            .

        ,     ,           .

----------


## exAlex60

> -   ,   - .


  ?    ,      ?

----------


## UA4NE

*ua5aa*,            .        ,        .        -    .

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA3RRT* , 


> ,     ,     ,


  .  ,         (    ),   ,    "0" . ,         ""   ,      "",       :Smile: .



> ""  ,   ,    , :   ? , .


    ,     :Smile: .

*  9 ():*

*UA4NE*, 


> -    .


   "  ",       ,           ,   "0" .  "" (  )    .

----------


## R3FC

> (   )


      .       .    .          .       ,         ( ).    ,  , .      .         .    ,        .

----------



----------


## R3FC

/ ,     .    .      .

 . 73! .

----------


## ua5aa

> ........,       IV-   ,    . RV3MP       .


...   "  " -   (  ) .   14,5 .

----------


## UA4NE

,      IV. 

            20        " V"  20      11  (4   ~0,55 ).     "".     ,  .  -          .

    10  20 ,   2-      20 ,  RG58A/U       15      .          50 .     RG58     45 .

      -31   "".  : 50, 50, 45, 45, 40, 35, 30, 25,  5-    7-     .  ,           " ".      -      ,         .          10-       .    .     2     2     .

      ,    .

----------

ew2ce, R2ANG

----------


## R3FC

50          .   10 ,  ,  .   .    ,      160  40 .   3  ,           .

73! .

----------

:  " ",        ,    ,    .        ...  ( ) ,     - "" .    . ,   " ", 40 .  - .  ,  ,         4- .   ,  ,    .  .

----------


## Victor-A

rz6hhf,       .    "" InV  80   -   - 5   .       .

----------

LY3SR, UR5ZQV

----------


## RL1L

*rz6hhf*, 
         ,    ,    ,    .

----------

rz6hhf

----------


## DL8SP

*rz6hhf*,  -          .  ,        .           . .  ,    Inv V.    ,   .

----------


## RV3MP

> !


    .
,      .
 16 .    GP... 
   ,    ~2  (  )  .
     80  160. DX    . ::::  ...    .

----------


## UA0OAG

> 16 .    GP...


  ,      :Smile: 

 8     30,    ,  15   .     IV,  40  80     -   20.    -75  28 ( ).           .       .       -  18  21   .     80      3 ,     3   .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,        .


   /     ? 
     ,   .

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,   .


  .     ...
  ,           . 
     .

----------


## 240

, -  .   ,  .  .
    ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

.        +    .    ....    .     200-300  ,    ...  .     : 40-10 ,         ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  "" ! 
   ....  ,   /   .

----------


## R6LCF

" "      ,             ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


1).      . 2). ""      .... /  .     ,   !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?       .


       ,    :http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm

----------


## RA3AKF

> ,    :http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm


     ,   . 
,   . 




> ,         -1. 
>         3 ,    -    ...


  ,        ? 
3   50   3  14  , ,    :Wink:

----------


## Alehsei

!                   ?         ,     ?          .

----------


## NiKholya

> ,


      ,   NA ""   .

----------


## R6LCF

*  8 ():*




> .


     ,  /     ,       .
     ,              ,  ....   ,        .   .



> 1:1


      . .1/1        .   ,     ,     , .      .   . ,     /     .
 :https://rv9cx.jimdo.com/%D0%B6%D0%B5...B%D1%8F%D1%85/

----------


## Tube.

,    
http://www.hamsource.com/pdf/windtalk%20mk23.pdf

----------


## Tube.

($18),    4/1  ""


*  7 ():*

----------


## Alehsei

?     71             ?   ,    ?

----------


## Alehsei

> ?


 ,      ?
               .

----------


## Tube.

> ...


?

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## Tube.

> ...
>  ,      ,     ...
>     ...
> 
> *  26 ():*
> 
>   11,6  7,6   19,2  -     ?
>       11,6  11,6 ...
>    7,6  7,6    10 ,    9,8    30   29,8 ...

----------


## RO5D

> 


   99 %  ...




> NVIS


  ...
      11,6 .,    7,6 ...

----------


## R2ANG

> -   ???  -   ,   ..


      .

----------



----------



----------

- " -   "  , ,  ,           .   " - "  .

----------



----------

> (240)   I.V.


   ?   IV  160 ,     40.

----------



----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> 


             .     ,   ,  / ,  .    ()   ..     .   ,    .

73!

----------


## Tube.

> .     ,   ,  / ,  .    ()   ..     .   ,    .
> 
> 73!


,  Military

----------

*FELIX 69*            ,   ,      (   ,  .   ,        )       IV,  4   1.8  14   .   ,  , ,           1       1.5      ,  14  1.5  .   . ,  2 ,  ,   ....  , ,   5-    ....    .       .   ,  IV   . - ....

----------

FELIX 69

----------


## RA3AKF

> ?


       ,               .

----------


## RA3AKF

> 80-40-20 inv-V        .       . 
>   80-40-20    80-40-20 ?     .           7   .


   .          ,      /    ?! 
 -    ?

----------


## RA3AKF

> .  4         500   .


     ,    ?   ,     ,     500. ? 
   ,     - ,   ?!
       -     . 
..        - 60 .  .

----------


## RA3AKF

> (   )  .


       Inv.V   . 



> ,  "     ".        -   )))


,      ,         ,             ?! 
  !

----------

RA3AKF

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


 -   :Very Happy:  
, ! 
  .   ,   . 

     Inv.V,      . 
    ,     -    . 
  , ,  . ,    ,    . 

   Inv.V    .        , 
   -  .       .      . 
   ( RA1TEX),        ,     .

----------


## R6LCF

> 28,5     .


  .......    ,    !

----------

R7MU

----------

R6CW_Alex, R7MU

----------


## UA0OAG

> .


       ,    :Smile: 

  ,     . , , ,   ,   .   4 ,     ?




> !
>  !


  :Smile: 
  ,   .  ,  .       70 ,       .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   .



  ...        .



> .


 , ....   :       .  .
 :



> 7   .


     -      ... . ::::

----------



----------


## Tube.

to NiKholya   .   ,     -

----------

.  .   ...

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RA1TEX

:Smile:          - . ::::

----------



----------


## RA1TEX

!    !

----------

RA3AKF,

----------


## RA3AKF

> !    !


  !

----------


## RA1TEX

GP DL2KQ  ?            .      .  80         .

..     48 - 20 .  10      .

..                .

----------


## RA1TEX

-     -            ,     ( )   ( )    .   -    .     1.    .    .   100   ?
             .         .   ?

----------

er2oz

----------


## RA9YON

> ..     48 - 20 .  10      .
> ..                .


   ...  ?   10.    ,  .

     80  ..   -   LG,     .       ) (   )

----------


## er2oz

> .


                 ??

----------

er2oz

----------


## RA1TEX

?          ,   ,         ... :Shocked:  (        .        ?        50  80 /... ).




> ()  -   () 0.16 .    ""     ,  1 .


   43- .

----------


## er2oz

IN.V.
     30  .      . 
     CAT . . .     .        
   ???

----------


## RU4AJ

IN.V.       ...       .  .  100 .

----------

er2oz

----------


## RV3MP

> 


  -   .
  ///.
 ...    . 100    .
43 -  ...    ...        . :::: 
  " "    .  ,  ...
  //...

----------

er2oz

----------


## er2oz



----------


## er2oz

> 


    .             (   . 




> .


 




> 


    .             (   . 




> .


 



> .

----------


## er2oz

> .


.             . .               .            . .    35  .         600    .         110   -  98    -  . .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## rn1qa

-...    ,     .       ,           ,  ?, .         ,    ..

----------

UA4NE

----------


## er2oz

> ,    .


     .       .  . .   -400

*  8 ():*




> ,    .


     .       .  . .   -400



> .        ,    ..


       .     .     .

----------


## RA3AKF

> .


            . 
    .            . 
   ,     .   -  . 
!

----------


## er2oz

> ""


    45       15       .     40  

PSS 
           . 
  . .     .
   .    5    28  . 
     .
   . 
   .      . ..   .        in.v

----------


## RV3MP

> . ..   .       in.v


  ,     .

----------


## RV3MP

> . .       900  .


   . :::: 
 50  RG213,   80-40-20. "" 10 . 1.5  .    ....
      ,      .     80   4...  ...
     ,          ,    .

----------


## 4l1ma

> *  .*


*er2oz*,   LW  160..   .       7 - 8,    (  ,      ).              *      70* ..           .       **...  ,      ...    ...

----------

4l1ma

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> . .


   "".     .      ,   . ,   ,   .      .

73!

----------


## UN7CI

> 4 .  1.5 .,          .


, -,             . -,       -,  .
 ,          .
   -    .

----------


## R3EC

,  , .   ""       !          .        .... :Super:

----------


## Isaev

5-   (5715 )  QTH Inverted Vee    160/80/40.

          .

   :
  -  15.
, 160   , 80-40?
   ?

----------

Isaev

----------


## Isaev

_, 160   , 80-40?

_   ,       :Sad: 
    ,    200-    10-  .
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

Isaev

----------


## Isaev

~15 .
     .


   :

160 ( )   
80  40 ()   .

       40  -   21.

----------

,   LW  IV 80m,     160,  ,  QSO     ,    .      .    3-4,     2.  ,  . ,     .     +-  30. ,    -,     .   .... :Crazy:

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ~15 .
>      .
> 
> 
>    :
> 
> 160 ( )   
> 80  40 ()   .
> 
>        40  -   21.


80 SSB - 5    118.  160       .
    /?

*  11 ():*




> ,   LW  IV 80m,     160,  ,  QSO     ,    .      .    3-4,     2.  ,  . ,     .     +-  30. ,    -,     .   ....


   160  IV80?
 .  ""  IV80   160.      UA4PA.  ,  "     80.
1.      ,  3530.    +   , ,  3700 (/2= 1850).        160.    40    =0.66.          50          80   160.     ,    .         . .
..  ""   160   40    80.     100 .  70 . :-)

----------

Isaev,

----------

160 ,   ,     IV  7/3.5 .
         ,    .      ,     .
      .
   ,     .

----------


## Isaev

,         !
       160 
   .
  ,  !
    ,        .
      -405   16,5   .
      60   
-    .

----------


## Isaev

:Wink:

----------


## FELIX 69

160,     .  ,      .       40  20.  ?     20,   80,   160,   ?      ?
  160  ,   .

----------

FELIX 69

----------


## Isaev

_ 160,   ?

_https://www.radioamatore.info/antenn...160-metri.html

----------

18650, R6CW_Alex

----------


## Eugene163

> .    .


     ?

----------


## RU9CA

> .  .


   ?
    ,   ,  .    R,    .

----------


## NiKholya

> 


    .       .

----------


## plyrvt

> .


      -    -,

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .     , ..     ,   22 - 23  .      ,     ,     160- -  40  ,   .     160   ,  -          .             .     .


     80-160,  ,     .     ,      .    UA4PA  :Smile:    90-    .      3530.     .   160 "   1.7.   

*  5 ():*




> 160 ,   ,     IV  7/3.5 .
>          ,    .      ,     .


       -  UA4PA.   IV 80   42     =0.66   UA4PA,    .  .             .

*  7 ():*




> -405   16,5   .


  :-)      80-   "" 10.    4  .

 .   .  IV 80  160     80  160        .         ,   160  .       80-.  .      RW4HFN

----------

Isaev

----------


## R2ANG

R-QUAD    .    ,       .    .    .     .  .       .      ,    .      ,   ,   ,    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R2ANG

> ,     .


 -       :Smile:

----------


## RA1TEX

.    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua4sz

> ,       . 
> 
> 73!


 80    18,7+21
 40    10+10,4
 20    10+21
 15    10+10,4          75

----------


## ua4sz

> 


 80 40   - inv V, 
 20  15

----------


## RV3MP

> 20  15


80 ""   11      10   .
40     21  ( 21.700... 21.800)   .
 20  80  40   .
(INV V 80-40-20)

----------


## rw4hfn

> 18


 ,  3-  5-  - ...  :::: 

  ,    .  :Sad: 

-      ,  .

,     IV80\40 GP20,  -   .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UA0OAG

IV 80/40    20 .        .  .        ,   QTH      IV 40/20   15/10.

----------


## UA0OAG

*ua4sz*,  ,  .    ,    .

----------

R3PAS

----------


## UA0OAG

> RG-58,  400 ?


     .   ,    ..  , ,        140 ,   3 .
    ,  8  ,      ,    .    (-75 28  )   ,         ,  18  21 ,      .   .  
       40.   ,      ,            ,  180 ,   .     ,  7 ,    .     -0.5,  ,  18  ,    .     .   .

----------


## RC3XG

""?    ...    "" ?  :Smile:

----------


## RC3XG

*UT7IA*, ,     ... ...  :Smile:  
  "" ... ... 
  ""....  "".  ...   In Vee - "  ".  :Smile:

----------


## ua5aa

> ""?    ...    "" ?


...       20-




> ......
>   -    RG-58,  400 ?
> ....


...,        ,       ..



*  28 ():*

..    3 iv,    .,   ,   ,   .  1    80,40  20.  10,15  17   -  300 ,  12   30  ,   4

----------


## RV3MP

?
    ...     ...  "".   .
,    -  .

----------


## RV3MP

,  ....   ... ,   ""...
""  2.5  .
  :  ** !   -    .

----------


## RV9UDO

> NanoVNA.


 ?
 .

----------


## RV3MP

-   600 - 700.
...   140      ...   10...  .   .
  LMR200  11  .  . ...  ,  100%       .

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## Lemuran

.    .  IV  80 .


----------------
.

----------


## Lemuran

*UB3RBU*, 

   50  30 ,    .  1.08  30 .
        ?
 NanoVna

----------

Lemuran

----------


## Lemuran

** , 

   12    ,       500-600.
 .






--------------
.

----------


## Turbo

.     35   ,  .      .     .

----------


## Turbo

.    .       . ,   .

----------


## UB3RBU

> ?


    .  ,      .

----------


## RV3MP

. ...        .      ... :::: 
""      .           .

----------



----------


## UA0OAG

> .


     .       .      "".       ,     .

----------


## UA6ASQ

> .


   .   ,         .  -       -   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## AMS

*UA6ASQ*, 
 .     ,        .

----------


## Lemuran

*Alehsei*, 



> ?


      . ,        ,-      .   ,   . 
     ,  .

----------

Lemuran

----------


## Lemuran

,    .   .
          ,   . .




---------------
   .

----------


## Lemuran

*UR5ZQV*, 

1.      3000 ,.         (110 15),  110    .  61 .

2 .        ,    .
 500-600--700

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Lemuran*, 
1. ,    ,  ""  (       ).
2.  ,   / ,      .
700, ,    ,       ,      ,   .      ,      ,     ,   ,      .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## dipladog

.
   Inverted V   2 40/80
   7      40       2  6.8  7
  10.5  RG58A/U  ~27

      ,     2 .

----------


## RV3MP

.
   10,    80  ...        50 .
   ,   40    ...   70 .
...  ...
       4 ? 
 ....   ,       40?
, , , .

----------


## RV3MP

80... 4    -    !
,    40...  .
4 ,    ...    .
  ,  80   (    ). ,  R10....15 .

----------


## dipladog

.       40           ,  .
     2      NANOVNA-H

*  19 ():*

  ,

----------


## rn1qa

.  3.5 .   4 .,  -,    INV.

----------


## dipladog

80    ( )   nanovna-h   .
  2  8   2  1)  3.14   ~1.24 ; 2) 6.980  ~1.44              .
         40 90  80    :Smile:  
  80    40        .
            - ?

----------


## 2009

> 





> -,


  ,    ...     !
 ,    ... 1/2 ...     = 1/4 .

 IV   ,        -   .

----------


## UA0OAG

> - ?


  IV 80/40 + delta 20m    ,   ,   15 .  80  40   ,    20 . 80    ,   3      3 .   ,  .

----------


## RL1L

" ",    .      80        ( ),     80    -   ,          (20-40 )     ,  -   ,       ,         80    :    ,           3.6 ,       (-   ).        ,  ,      80   -8 ,    -0.4 .

----------

dipladog

----------


## 4l1ma

> 16   90    .


*dipladog*,       .   Inv.Vee 40+20+15.         7 .  ...
120 + 90 + 45  .  40  10   -,     ,    . ,       ,     .   ,        ...

----------


## UN-NS

-,       .  .       1.     .

----------


## rn1qa

,        .    ,  ,      .       (INV),- R  .   75  .           ,     ,      .

----------


## UA0OAG

> ,        .    ,


      ,     ,          .

----------

> ,       50  .


     43    *.  .
*

----------

4l1ma

----------

4l1ma

----------


## rn1qa

.....*       .    ,      .      ,  .**  Inverted V* inverted V (Inv V)           .   ,  -                 R ,  Inv V  3,5 MHz,   12       1100  R  38 .     1,8 MHz,    IV    0,1λ  R  20...30 .         1,5...2.**                .       (         NEC2     -,   GAL-ANA).       .    1000      160-80-40 (      ~600   Inv V,    )   500    80-40  (     ,    ).       -JX  ( ),           5...15% (   ,     ).     Ra.      ""  Ra = 50 .      JX   .     (   Ra)   .             ( ,  λ       )   Ra   ,       . InvV160-80-C.gaa   Inverted V 160\80     18 .    (       - GAL-ANA,      NEC2    -)   50        620 pF.   1,83       41,3  ,  3,53    ,  21,5  .  ,        ()      .** ,        .        .    ,              R .  ,    IV,   ,  R      ...      IV,     (,       )      .         ,   .       ,  ,     . ,    .       Inv V      ,  ,          ,     .     ,                    (          )      ,      .    = 1    ,    ,      ,     .         ,   . Ra     50 ,          Inv V    . ,  Inv V  3,5 MHz;    20,1    =1,3    50        125 kHz.       22,6     17,6       ,     150 kHz.      IV  7 MHz,       10,8  9,6 .  7 MHz     ,    1,2.      ,  .           ,     .  Ra    (      λ  ),                  ., Inv V 1,8 MHz   18  (.. 0,1λ)  46   32 .   1,8 MHz  ,   Inv V  3,5 MHz    . - ,    1,8 MHz  30      Inv V  3,5 MHz,        .    :   Inv V 1,8 MHz  . ,   Inv V 1,8 MHz           3,5 MHz.         ,      = 1,5...1,8.. Inv V 1,8 MHz   18  (  )       52   26     , .  InvV160-80-asym.gaa (       - GAL-ANA,      NEC2    -).      ,         ,     (     ).            .      ,                 .   ( )    , ..  ., ,    (,       ,      TV).      ,            10 ( 20)     .,         inverted V -     .            ,   .

----------

R2ANG

----------


## 240

> ,     ,          .


    . 
     ,     .

----------


## 240

,   .  .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Alexander 1971

3600 .     2900 ,      3600    2900 ,     ,                  5 ?

----------

dipladog

----------


## RV3MP

-    .
... !    R  X    .
*  , ,   , ,   LC,    ...
  ... ,    ... !
-------------------
*   !       . 
 ,  NanoVNA.

----------


## 2009

*dipladog*,
          ?

----------


## UA9OC

> 2   * 7.00*
>    40     *7.1*


       7,1.    7,0...
  "",   50 ,         ,     50 ... 
    -       ,     ,       ,          .    -      "+"     ,        "".

----------


## Slav9n

.    ,         . 
 ,    :
1.     90    ,   .
2.     .    ,     ,    2-3   .
  ?   ? , Inverted-V  80 .

----------


## RL1L

*Slav9n*,
   ,    ,    ,         .    ,    .

----------


## _1976

?       ,   ,

----------

_1976

----------


## _1976

???     3 ?
     ...

----------

_1976

----------


## _1976



----------

UA9LKK, _1976

----------


## RV3LE

> ?


     .

----------

_1976

----------

_1976,

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*RN9RI*,  ,      ,  -
, ,    -  !

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

Inv.V  ,   ,  ,     
..- 7    -23.

----------



----------

> 


... ,   !



> 


         .
   .
   ,    .
 .
500% .




> 


    !
 ::::

----------

_1976

----------


## RV3LE

.    75 .

----------

_1976

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*RV3MP*,,  ,   2283 ?

----------

tomcat, _1976

----------


## UA0OAG

> 


, -,  , .     ,     ,   9/10    :Smile:

----------


## 240

> .    75 .


   IV,     30 .    ,        ,  ?
   ,      .

----------

_1976

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RL1L

> 364995
>    Inv.V.


   ,   ?

----------


## UA9OC

> !


        RDA.         ,      ,   ,       -   ,    ,   ,        InvVee...  ""    ,          , "",    ...       ...

----------

RV3MP

----------


## Isaev

IV  40 .
       .
     - ?

----------


## UN7CI

> - ?


         .   . 
 - ,       "" .       .

----------

Isaev

----------

Isaev,

----------


## Isaev

40 .

:



  40 .   :



  ...

      20  IV?

----------

